# GTX 970: Umtausch bei ersten Händlern - Nvidia gesteht falsche Spezifikationen



## MichaelBonke (30. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTX 970: Umtausch bei ersten Händlern - Nvidia gesteht falsche Spezifikationen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTX 970: Umtausch bei ersten Händlern - Nvidia gesteht falsche Spezifikationen


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2015)

Letztlich ist die Karte gar nicht so schlecht. Leider merkte ich, wie die Leistung in Lords of the Fallen bei Texturstufe "Sehr hoch" einbrach und der Speicher sofort voll lief, aber dieses Detail auf "Hoch" gedreht, läuft es mit ziemlich konstanten 60fps in FullHD und FXAA.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Januar 2015)

Ich bin nach den Meldungen verunsichert, ob ich die Karte jetzt noch holen soll. Für TW3 wollte ich Geld in neue Komponenten investieren,  aber kann die 970 das Spiel dann überhaupt auf den höchsten Details stemmen?


----------



## Michell (30. Januar 2015)

Ändert aber nichts daran das Nividia Kunden betrogen hat!


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin nach den Meldungen verunsichert, ob ich die Karte jetzt noch holen soll. Für TW3 wollte ich Geld in neue Komponenten investieren,  aber kann die 970 das Spiel dann überhaupt auf den höchsten Details stemmen?


Liegt unter anderem auch daran, wie gut The Witcher 3 optimiert ist. Ich bin zuversichtlich, das Spiel in den selben Einstellungen wie LotF zu zocken. Und das Spiel hat ja nun auch keine geringen Anforderungen.


----------



## BitByter (30. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin nach den Meldungen verunsichert, ob ich die Karte jetzt noch holen soll. Für TW3 wollte ich Geld in neue Komponenten investieren,  aber kann die 970 das Spiel dann überhaupt auf den höchsten Details stemmen?


die tests die ich bisher dazu gesehen habe sagen eigentlich alle eher "ja". es scheint so, dass die probleme erst bei höheren ansprüchen auftreten werden (z.b. bei einer auflösung über full hd). es ist wohl weiterhin eine gute grafikkarte. aber am ende des tages hat nvidia seine kunden verarscht...


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

mir würde es schwer fallen zu verstehen, wenn nicht ausnahmslos jeder gtx 970-besitzer auf preisminderung oder rückabwicklung bestehen würde.


----------



## Chrissi9111 (30. Januar 2015)

Ich finde die karte trotzallem top! 
Solange man nicht in 4k spielt sollte es keine probleme geben


----------



## BiJay (30. Januar 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin nach den Meldungen verunsichert, ob ich die Karte jetzt noch holen soll. Für TW3 wollte ich Geld in neue Komponenten investieren,  aber kann die 970 das Spiel dann überhaupt auf den höchsten Details stemmen?



Die "falschen Spezifikationen" fallen erst ins Gewicht bei Anwendungen, die mehr als 3,5 GB RAM der GPU nutzen. Das fällt eigentich erst bei höheren Auflösungen über Full HD ins Gewicht. Es wird auch demnächst einen Treiber geben, der die Verwendung des langsamen 0,5 GB Video RAM optimiert. Dann wird es sicherlich auch bei solchen Fällen optimaler laufen. Die 970 bleibt immer noch eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte, obwohl ich mir gewünscht hätte, dass nach dem Skandal der Preis zurückgegangen wäre. 

/edit: Habe gerade an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass dieser Treiberfix eventuell nicht kommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

Werde mich auch nicht von der Karte trennen, aber ich warte ab ob sich NVIDIA nicht doch irgendwie um eine gewisse Schadensbegrenzung bemüht. Müssen sie zwangsläufig, sonst werden sie nur sehr schwer altes Vertrauen der Kunden zurückgewinnen. Und DAS können sie sich kaum leisten.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2015)

@Nyx:

Ich habe hier einen sehr guten, recht aufschlussreichen Artikel, der Dich interessieren könnte:

Die GeForce GTX 970 und der limitierte Speicher - ComputerBase

Ich hoffe, der Link zu CB stört niemanden?

Zur GTX 970-Problematik an sich:

Ich habe bereits mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Man wartet auf eine klare Ansage von NVidia. Es wird wohl IN JEDEM FALL eine Kompensation geben, ein Umtausch ist theoretisch sofort möglich (rechtlich gedeckt). Ich möchte aber eigentlich die Karte (die ja unzweifelhaft trotzdem aktuell eine der besten erhältlichen Karten ist) ganz gerne behalten, erwarte aber einen adäquaten Preisnachlass.


----------



## BiJay (30. Januar 2015)

@Spassbremse: Hättest auch den PCGH Artikel verlinken können: Weitere Benchmarks zur Geforce GTX 970 und dem 3,5-GiByte-"Modus" - eine (zu späte) Aufklärung


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir würde es schwer fallen zu verstehen, wenn nicht ausnahmslos jeder gtx 970-besitzer auf preisminderung oder rückabwicklung bestehen würde.


In meinem Fall tue ich es nicht, weil sich ein Wechsel auf eine R9 nicht lohnt (da ja höchstwahrscheinlich bald neue AMD-Karten kommen) und weil ich kein Geld für eine bessere 980 habe. ^^ Außerdem reicht die Karte für meine Ansprüche und ich bin mit ihr zufrieden. Für mich gibt es keinen Grund, auf Preisminderung und Rückabwicklung zu bestehen.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Januar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es keinen Grund, auf Preisminderung und Rückabwicklung zu bestehen.



Warum keine Preisminderung? Wenn der Hersteller einen Fehler einräumt und Du einen Anspruch darauf hast, warum Geld verschenken?


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es keinen Grund, auf Preisminderung *ODER*  Rückabwicklung zu bestehen.



versteh ich nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.

aber das muss ich ja auch nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Warum keine Preisminderung? Wenn der Hersteller einen Fehler einräumt und Du einen Anspruch darauf hast, warum Geld verschenken?





Bonkic schrieb:


> versteh ich nicht, um ehrlich zu sein.
> 
> aber das muss ich ja auch nicht.


Die Antwort auf die Frage, die in euren verständnislosen Augen steht, ist ganz einfach: Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dieser Karte. Mir genügt sie für meine Ansprüche.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Antwort auf die Frage, die in euren verständnislosen Augen steht, ist ganz einfach: Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dieser Karte. Mir genügt sie für meine Ansprüche.



das ist ja auch absolut verständlich. 
aber du hast eben trotzdem nicht das bekommen, wofür du bezahlt hast.
mich würde das extrem wurmen, ist vielleicht ein prinzipiending. möglich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

Problematisch ist es im Grunde dann, wenn mehr als normale HD-Auflösung angestrebt wird. Ich bezweifle allerdings stark dass es die Masse der Spieler tun wird. Kaum einer wird einen 4k-Monitor nutzen, und wenn die aktuellen Konsolen so gerade die HD-Grenze schaffen (was Konsoleros anscheinend reicht), dann müssen sich PCler um ordentliche HD-Performance keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist ja auch absolut verständlich.
> aber du hast eben trotzdem nicht das bekommen, wofür du bezahlt hast.
> mich würde das extrem wurmen, ist vielleicht ein prinzipiending. möglich.


Selbstverständlich wurmt es mich ein wenig. Ein fader Beigeschmack bei der Sache bleibt auch bei mir. Aber der Flaschenhals macht sich eben nur dann bei Ultra-Texturen und höheren Auflösungen bemerkbar. Ansonsten ist die Karte top. Ich spiele nicht in Auflösungen über FullHD und daran wird sich auch erstmal nichts ändern. Und am Beispiel LotF: Ich erkenne sowieso keinen Unterschied zwischen den Texturdetails "hoch" und "sehr hoch". Daher ist es irrelevant.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

Natürlich wird es nur wenige Fälle geben, in denen man wegen der langsameren letzten 512MB RAM dann Probleme bekommt und man dann mit einer AMD R9 290, die 4GB hat und an sich 5-10% schwächer als die GTX 970, besser dastehen würde - zumindest DERZEIT. 

Aber es ist halt mehr als nur ein "kleines Ärgernis", und ob die Leute, die jetzt sagen "ich bin voll zufrieden" das auch noch 2-3 Jahren so sehen, wenn die dann neuen Games vlt. genau deswegen dann nicht mehr so gut laufen mit den dann als "normal" geltenden Detaileinstellungen und mit ner günstigeren R9 290 problemlos rennen wie Hund...? ^^  Wer so eine Karte für 300€+ kauft, der hat ja eben idR den Anspruch, die Karte dann sehr lange zu nutzen, wenn er nicht zu der Sorte gehört, die alle 6-12 Monate eine neue Karte kaufen, weil sie alles immer auf Max in mind 50 FPS spielen wollen...  diese Leute sind aber eher eine Seltenheit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

In 2-3 Jahren werde wohl eh wieder auf- bzw. -umgerüstet haben. Dieser Zeitrythmus hat sich bei mir seit fast 20 Jahren immer so ergeben. [emoji6]


----------



## MisterBlonde (30. Januar 2015)

Ich warte erstmal ab, was letztendlich möglich ist. Eine Rückgabe fällt mir eher schwer, da ich für 320 Euro aktuell nicht eine Karte sehe, die die selbe Leistung hat. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Einen Preisnachlass würde ich mir noch gefallen lassen. Werde die Tage mal bei Mindfactory nachfragen.

Von der Karte bin ich übrigens trotzdem sehr überzeugt, spiele auch einiges auf 1440p und die Spiele rennen ordentlich.


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich gibt's einen Gutschein für ein Spiel... das wäre wohl die unkomplizierteste Lösung für Nvidia.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gibt's einen Gutschein für ein Spiel... das wäre wohl die unkomplizierteste Lösung für Nvidia.


 Jo, bestimmt Mordors Schatten in der speziellen HTO-Version (High-Textures-Only, 6GB benötigt)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (30. Januar 2015)

Weiterer Grafikspeicher ist als DLC erhältlich...


----------



## baiR (30. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich wird es nur wenige Fälle geben, in denen man wegen der langsameren letzten 512MB RAM dann Probleme bekommt und man dann mit einer AMD R9 290, die 4GB hat und an sich 5-10% schwächer als die GTX 970, besser dastehen würde - zumindest DERZEIT.
> 
> Aber es ist halt mehr als nur ein "kleines Ärgernis", und ob die Leute, die jetzt sagen "ich bin voll zufrieden" das auch noch 2-3 Jahren so sehen, wenn die dann neuen Games vlt. genau deswegen dann nicht mehr so gut laufen mit den dann als "normal" geltenden Detaileinstellungen und mit ner günstigeren R9 290 problemlos rennen wie Hund...? ^^  Wer so eine Karte für 300€+ kauft, der hat ja eben idR den Anspruch, die Karte dann sehr lange zu nutzen, wenn er nicht zu der Sorte gehört, die alle 6-12 Monate eine neue Karte kaufen, weil sie alles immer auf Max in mind 50 FPS spielen wollen...  diese Leute sind aber eher eine Seltenheit.



Ich bin übrigens glatte mit der GTX 970 100€ über mein Budget gegangen. Nicht, dass ich das Geld dafür nicht gehabt hätte aber mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht zahlen. 
Zuerst habe ich kurz vor Release der GTX 970 nach einer guten Grafikkarte mit 4 GB Vram gesucht aber als ich gemerkt habe, dass diese wohl zu teuer sind, habe ich stattdessen überlegt mir erstmals eine AMD-Karte mit 3 GB Vram zu kaufen. Ich war dann später doch so geduldig um die Vorstellung der neuen Nvidia-Grafikkartengeneration abzuwarten um dann vielleicht doch eine gute Grafikkarte mit 4 GB Vram zu bekommen. Meine Freude war dann groß als sie die Spezifikationen bekanntgaben. Deshalb hätte ich auch zum ersten mal so viel Geld für eine Grafikkarte ausgegeben. Als dann die ersten Berichte über das Spulenfiepen kamen, habe ich mir extra eine teurere AMP Omega Zotacgrafikkarte gekauft, die angeblich beim Spielen kein auffälliges Spulenfiepen haben soll. Deshalb bin ich letztendlich noch einmal 50€ mit dem Budget hochgegangen. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich jetzt im Endeffekt für gerade mal 500mb Vram 50-100€ mehr bezahlt habe (klar mehr Leistung bringt sie auch mit) dann beiße ich mir in den Arsch, dass ich die Grafikkarte gekauft habe. Ich denke nämlich, dass bald so einige Titel kommen werden, die auch in 1080p mehr Vram als 2 GB benötigen werden. Die neuen Konsolen haben schließlich theoretisch bis zu 6 GB Vram. Wenn dann die ersten Spiele darauf optimiert werden dann haben die PCler es schwer.

Deswegen werde ich bei Amazon auch nach einen Preisnachlass fragen. Ein 50€ Amazongutschein reicht mir schon. Ist für mich sowieso wie Bargeld da ich mein meistes Multimediazeug da kaufe.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich jetzt im Endeffekt für gerade mal 500mb Vram 50-100€ mehr bezahlt habe (klar mehr Leistung bringt sie auch mit) dann beiße ich mir in den Arsch, dass ich die Grafikkarte gekauft habe.


 Das muss aber eine teure AMD-Karte gewesen sein, wenn sie nur 3GB hat, aber nur 50-100€ weniger als eine GTX 970 gekostet hätte ^^  Denn an sich kostet schon die R9 290 mind. 40€ weniger und hat 4GB RAM, ist nur ein kleines bisschen langsamer als die GTX 970. Hattest du vlt eine R9 280X im Blick? Wenn die 250-260€ gekostet hätte, wäre die aber ganz schon teuer gewesen.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (30. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mit meiner MSI Gaming 970 GTX zufrieden ich tausche gar nichts um, bei mir läuft alles flüssig also warum sollte ich das tun? Ich springe nicht auf den Shitstorm auf hab was besseres zu tun


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2015)

Ich ja bisher auch. Aber gegen einen Gutscheincode für ein Spiel hätte ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden. 
Etwas wurmt es mich halt schon, da die 4GB VRAM einer der Hauptgründe für den Kauf einer neuen Karte war.


----------



## baiR (30. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das muss aber eine teure AMD-Karte gewesen sein, wenn sie nur 3GB hat, aber nur 50-100€ weniger als eine GTX 970 gekostet hätte ^^  Denn an sich kostet schon die R9 290 mind. 40€ weniger und hat 4GB RAM, ist nur ein kleines bisschen langsamer als die GTX 970. Hattest du vlt eine R9 280X im Blick? Wenn die 250-260€ gekostet hätte, wäre die aber ganz schon teuer gewesen.



Ich wusste nicht mehr genau wie teuer die Karten waren. Ich mach aber immer den Vergleich auf Geizhals.de. Das ist aber auch egal denn im Endeffekt macht es das nur noch schlimmer.

Dying Light läuft auch nicht so gut wie ich mir erhofft habe. Ich habe neben der GTX 970 auch einen Core i5 3450. Ich habe auch schon mit Playclaw nach der Prozessor- und Grafikkartenauslastung geguckt und der erste Prozessorkern wird 100% ausgelastet und es wird nahezu der komplette Vram genutzt (ausgehend von 3,5 GB). Laut Systemanforderungen erfüllt mein Prozessor auch nicht die Anforderungen des Spiels. Allerdings bleibt jetzt der fade Beigeschmack, dass einer der Gründe für die schlechte Performance auch die Grafikkarte sein könnte.

Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Prozessorkauf warten aber jetzt bin ich wieder am Überlegen ob ich mir jetzt schon einen leistungsfähigeren Prozessor für meinen Prozessorsockel 1155 kaufen soll.



Jussylein1982-W schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner MSI Gaming 970 GTX zufrieden ich tausche gar nichts um, bei mir läuft alles flüssig also warum sollte ich das tun? Ich springe nicht auf den Shitstorm auf hab was besseres zu tun



Das kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Es geht sich hier doch ums Prinzip. Wir sollten als Kunden auf jeden Fall zeigen, dass wir uns nicht alls bieten lassen. Wenn sich keiner drum schert fängt AMD bald auch mit so einen Mist an und ich glaube das will keiner.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

irgendwie schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass gleich zeter und mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein 50-euro-spiel verbuggt ist (was zumeist nachträglich behoben werden kann), einige aber offenbar keinerlei problem damit haben, wenn sie beim kauf einer 300-euro-grafikkarte offensichtlich beschissen wurden. 

was denkt sich wohl nvidia, wenn nur ein bruchteil der betroffenen reklamiert? nur mal so in den raum gestellt. ein fatales signal in meinen augen!


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass gleich zeter und mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein 50-euro-spiel verbuggt ist (was zumeist nachträglich behoben werden kann), einige aber offenbar keinerlei problem damit haben, wenn sie beim kauf einer 300-euro-grafikkarte offensichtlich beschissen wurden.
> 
> was denkt sich wohl nvidia, wenn nur ein bruchteil der betroffenen reklamiert? nur mal so in den raum gestellt. ein fatales signal in meinen augen!



Vielleicht bleibe ich ruhiger, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass ein Umtausch auch bei meinem Händler kein allzu grosses Problem darstellen sollte, wenn ich sachlich argumentiere. Aber überstürzt reagieren werde ich nicht und stattdessen die Reaktion von Nvidia abwarten. In Ordnung ist das nämlich ganz und gar nicht, da hast du völlig recht. Nvidia sollte sich im eigenen Interesse nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit lassen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass gleich zeter und mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein 50-euro-spiel verbuggt ist (was zumeist nachträglich behoben werden kann), einige aber offenbar keinerlei problem damit haben, wenn sie beim kauf einer 300-euro-grafikkarte offensichtlich beschissen wurden.
> 
> was denkt sich wohl nvidia, wenn nur ein bruchteil der betroffenen reklamiert? nur mal so in den raum gestellt. ein fatales signal in meinen augen!


Die Karte ist ja nicht verbuggt und bringt trotzdem ihre Leistung. Eben DA:I getestet: FullHD, 2xMSAA, Ultra-Details, Texturen auf "Vom Nichts berührt" (allerhöchste Detailstufe im Spiel). Es läuft mit absolut konstanten 60fps. Mit meinem alten Rechner hab ich geradeso die 30fps halten können. Auf Detailstufe "Mittel". 

Ich habe durchaus ein Problem damit, dass falsch informiert wurde. Ob "beschissen" wurde oder es tatsächlich nur ein interner Kommunikationsfehler war, sei mal dahin gestellt. Das Problem bleibt ja bestehen. Aber die Karte erfüllt meine Erwartungen und echte Alternativen gibt es für mich ohnehin nicht. Für mich ist die Karte absolut ausreichend und da ich ohnehin nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll bin, wird sie mir auch sicher noch in 3-4 Jahren reichen.  Ich bin nun schon Jahrelang mit 30fps und reduzierter Detailstufe in Games ausgekommen. Da werd ich auch irgendwann im Laufe der Jahre immernoch damit klar kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass gleich zeter und mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein 50-euro-spiel verbuggt ist (was zumeist nachträglich behoben werden kann)


 jo, das ist echt ein wenig kurios, da man ein Spiel ja wiederum definitiv noch retten kann. Aber ein Hardware"feature" ^^ 

vlt. hat es auch damit zu tun, dass viel der Käufer Nvidia-"Fans" sein müssen, da ja eigentlich der Griff zu einer AMD R9 290 rein bei Preis-Leistung die an sich klar bessere Wahl wäre (bis auf wenige Tage, an denen die GTX 970 auch mal unter 320€ zu haben war), und wer Fan ist, meckert nicht so schnell. Bei Games meckern die Fans einer Serie ja auch oft etwas weniger als die, für die das Game nur eines von vielen "guten" Games pro Jahr ist 

Sicher liegt es aber eher daran, dass es (bisher) ja nur für sehr wenige wirklich ein Problem ist, da man bei FullHD idR nicht die 4GB braucht.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Vielleicht bleibe ich ruhiger, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass ein Umtausch auch bei meinem Händler kein allzu grosses Problem darstellen sollte, wenn ich sachlich argumentiere. Aber überstürzt reagieren werde ich nicht und stattdessen die Reaktion von Nvidia abwarten. In Ordnung ist das nämlich ganz und gar nicht, da hast du völlig recht. Nvidia sollte sich im eigenen Interesse nicht mehr allzu viel Zeit lassen.



ich geh auch schwer davon aus, dass nvidia irgendwas zur kompensation anbieten wird (rückgabe beim händler ist ja eh möglich). 
der chip ist ja nach wie vor leistungsfähig, das ist ja kein schrott. nur darum gehts ja gar nicht.
ich könnte jetzt auch wieder einen tollen autovergleich mit fehlenden ps bringen, aber ich widerstehe der versuchung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich gibt's einen Gutschein für ein Spiel... das wäre wohl die unkomplizierteste Lösung für Nvidia.


Eigentlich müssten es mindestens zwei sein, bei dem Preisverfall der Spiele... ^^

Aber dann stell ich mir die Frage, wie man das bei NVIDIA belegen will. Rechnungskopie und Seriennummer der jeweiligen Karte angeben oder wie?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> irgendwie schon ein wenig erstaunlich, dass gleich zeter und mordio geschrien wird, wenn ein 50-euro-spiel verbuggt ist (was zumeist nachträglich behoben werden kann), einige aber offenbar keinerlei problem damit haben, wenn sie beim kauf einer 300-euro-grafikkarte offensichtlich beschissen wurden.
> 
> was denkt sich wohl nvidia, wenn nur ein bruchteil der betroffenen reklamiert? nur mal so in den raum gestellt. ein fatales signal in meinen augen!



Der Image-Schaden ist so oder so da, die Presse macht mit dieser Info auch nicht die beste Werbung für sie. Daher muss NVIDIA auf irgendeine Art reagieren und handeln, und der einzige Weg wäre nur der, auf die Kunden/Spieler in irgendeiner Form zuzugehen.


----------



## HanFred (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich geh auch schwer davon aus, dass nvidia irgendwas zur kompensation anbieten wird (rückgabe beim händler ist ja eh möglich).
> der chip ist ja nach wie vor leistungsfähig, das ist ja kein schrott. nur darum gehts ja gar nicht.
> ich könnte jetzt auch wieder einen tollen autovergleich mit fehlenden ps bringen, aber ich widerstehe der versuchung.



Es würde mich jedenfalls wundern, wenn jemand gleich die Automarke wechseln würde, weil das neue Sportcoupé "nur" 250 statt 280 PS hat. Allerdings sind Autohersteller rechtlich dermassen gut abgesichert, dass sie damit vermutlich durch kämen. Es handelt sich ja nicht um ein Sicherheitsrisiko.

@Herb: "Fan" würde ich nicht sagen, meine letzte Karte war von Nvidia und die Treiber waren nie wirklich mies in dieser Zeit. So etwas merkt man sich eben genau wie die Treibermisere mit meiner vorletzten Karte, die noch von ATI war. Das mag etwas unfair sein, weil es eine dual GPU Karte war, aber ich hätte mir eben schon gewünscht, nicht ein dreiviertel Jahr mit veralteten Treibern rumgurken zu müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Es würde mich jedenfalls wundern, wenn jemand gleich die Automarke wechseln würde, weil das neue Sportcoupé "nur" 250 statt 280 PS hat. Allerdings sind Autohersteller rechtlich dermassen gut abgesichert, dass sie damit vermutlich durch kämen. Es handelt sich ja nicht um ein Sicherheitsrisiko.
> 
> @Herb: "Fan" würde ich nicht sagen, meine letzte Karte war von Nvidia und die Treiber waren nie wirklich mies in dieser Zeit. So etwas merkt man sich eben genau wie die Treibermisere mit meiner vorletzten Karte, die noch von ATI war. Das mag etwas unfair sein, weil es eine dual GPU Karte war, aber ich hätte mir eben schon gewünscht, nicht ein dreiviertel Jahr mit veralteten Treibern rumgurken zu müssen.


 so was is aber auch bei Nvidia in naher Vergangenheit passiert, dass ein neuer Treiber bei einzelnen Spielen oder Grafikkartenmodellen Probleme bringt bzw. bei Problemen in einem neuen Spiel es nicht nur ein paar Tage dauert, das per Treiberupdate zu lösen    ich selber hab immer mal Nvidia, mal AMD und seh das immer gelassen, weil ich genau weiß, dass es bei beiden immer mal irgendwo haken kann, oft auch durch Schuld des Partnerherstellers, so wie bei der zB AMD 7870, wo verdächtig viele Modelle eines Sapphire-Modells Probleme hatten. 

Vor Weihnachten hab ich mir ne AMD R9 290 geholt, aber hatte fast die GTX 970 genommen, weil die für 30€ Aufpreis ein bisschen mehr leistet, aber vor allem auch wenig Strom braucht. Aber als ich zuschlagen wollte, war sie erstens teurer geworden (erst ab 320-330€ verfügbar), und zweitens gab es bei Asus für die R9 290 Cashback (30€ ), so dass die Asus R9 290 mich effektiv nur 230€ kostete - da war die Entscheidung trotz des kleinen Leistungsunterschiedes und der Stromfrage ganz klar pro R9 290. Nebenbei waren noch 4 Games dabei: Civ Beyond Earth und 3 weitere nach eigener Wahl aus einem Pool an Games (ich hab Alien Isolation, Murdered Soul Suscpect und  Saints Row IV genommen, es hätte noch andere "bessere" Games gegeben, die ich aber schon hatte  )


@Sauerlandboy: per Seriennummer eine pauschale Entschädigung zu geben wäre Null Problem. Wird ja auch bei Cashback-Aktionen so gemacht. Plus Kassonbon/Rechnung natürlich.


----------



## battschack (30. Januar 2015)

Also ich finde sowas sollte nicht passieren.  Hatte seit Ati 1950 nie eine geforce und dann wechselt man die Seite und liest von so etwas.  Ich wenn keine 50-100€ zurück bekomme geht die Karte komplett zurück und wird wieder geholt wenn sie billiger ist  
Ich bin eiskalt bei sowas nicht nur mit Spiele. Hab noch meine alte Art daheim. Die genauso reicht zum spielen.  Hatte mir die eigentlich für witcher gekauft aber naja..


----------



## baiR (30. Januar 2015)

Ich bin nur auf den nächsten Dying Light Patch gespannt. Wenn das Spiel Multithreading optimiert wird, müsste es auf meinen Rechner locker flüssig laufen. Wenn allerdings der Vramverbrauch dann immer noch eine ausreichende Performance verhindert dann geht sie an Amazon zurück und kaufe mir meine erste AMD-Grafikkarte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mir würde es schwer fallen zu verstehen, wenn nicht ausnahmslos jeder gtx 970-besitzer auf preisminderung oder rückabwicklung bestehen würde.



Hmm ich weiß da auch noch nicht, was ich da mache, denn mit der Karte an sich bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Was Nvidia da allerdings gemacht hat, das ist echt nicht in Ordnung und irgendeine Entschädigung sollte es da mindestens geben.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. Januar 2015)

Naja, bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass ich noch mit der Anschaffung gewartet habe.


----------



## Dolomedes (30. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hmm ich weiß da auch noch nicht, was ich da mache, denn mit der Karte an sich bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Was Nvidia da allerdings gemacht hat, das ist echt nicht in Ordnung und irgendeine Entschädigung sollte es da mindestens geben.



Seh ich genau so.


----------



## svd (30. Januar 2015)

*GTX 970: Umtausch bei ersten Händlern - Nvidia gesteht falsche Spezifikationen*

Wenn sie schlau sind, gibt es für verifizierte Käufer einen Downloadcode zu "Arkham Knight".
Es wird wohl, gemäß des Stammbaumes, ein PhysX Vorzeigetitel werden und recht effektiv verhindern, dass enttäuschte Kunden zu AMD wechseln könnten.

Wenn die dumm sind, gibt es Ingame Währung für ein MMO wie zB "World of Tanks".

Und wenn sie Arschlöcher sind, einen 50% Gutschein für den Kauf eines "Shield". Ch-ch-ch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2015)

Die sollten lieber eine Handvoll aktueller Blockbuster-Titel anbieten, aus denen sich die 970er-Kunden ihren Favoriten rauspicken können. Fertig.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Januar 2015)

Also dieses Problem beobachte ich jetzt schon seit gut einer Woche und meine Kaufentscheidung wurde dadurch zunichte gemacht. Ich war ganz heiß auf diese Karte aber
sehe es nicht ein über 300€ für eine Mogelpackung auszugeben.
Mag sein dass die Karte nachwievor sehr schnell usw. ist aber mir gehts hier wie Bonkic ums Prinzip.

Ich möchte nicht für etwas zahlen wo der Hersteller "absichtlich" etwas falsch gemacht hat, in der Hoffnung dass der Spieler es nicht merkt.

Mag sein dass nur extreme Settings unter diesem "Bug" leiden aber wir reden hier ganz klar von einer High-End-GPU die erst ab 300€ erhältlich ist 
Bei solch einer Karte bzw. diesem Preis möchte ich keinerlei "Bugs" erwerben die meine Spiele extrem langsam machen.

Wir reden hier nicht über die nicht vorhandene Leistung, sondern um diesen 500mb Bug der letztendlich die ganzen 3.5 GB nahezu unbrauchbar machen und das ist nicht akzeptabel.
Ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn diese langsamen 500mbs einfach nur langsam wären, aber hier haben wir den Fall dass die langsamen 500mbs die komplette 3.5gb performancemäßig in den Dreck ziehen.

Und nein hier kann man auch nicht damit argumentieren dass diese Karte für solche Settings nicht "gedacht" sei usw.  denn


> Nvidia
> Die GeForce GTX 970 ist eine hochleistungsfähige Grafikkarte für  anspruchsvolles Gaming.  Die GeForce GTX 970 Grafikkarte basiert auf der  leistungsfähigen NVIDIA[SUP]®[/SUP] Maxwell™ Architektur  der neuen Generation und kombiniert fortschrittliche Technologien mit  *erstklassiger Leistung für überragendes Gaming* auf Virtual-Reality-, HD-  und ultrahochauflösenden *4K*-Bildschirmen.



Nvidia macht sogar 4k Werbung mit dieser Karte und genau diese 4k Settings zwingen diese karte "künstlich" in die Knie.

Kurz gesagt. Ich war extrem scharf drauf diese Karte jetzt im Februar zu kaufen aber das hat sich erstmal erledigt.
Wir PC Spieler müssen die schlampigen Next-Gen Ports im Auge behalten und vor allem die IDTech5(6) Engine mit Doom & Co (VRam Fresser) Wenn ich jetzt eine vermeindliche High-End GPU mit nur 3.5gb effektiven VRam kaufe ist sie spätestens ende 2015 schon zu langsam für Max Settings.

Nein sorry... dann muss ich wohl meine 770 bis ende des Jahres behalten und auf 8gb Varianten ggf. Maxwell Refresh warten.
Ich verkaufe meine Karten nach ca. 1 Jahr oft ganz gerne und mit dieser 3.5Gb GPU wird man kaum jemanden begeistern können im Jahre 2016.

Sämtliche Preislisten etc. haben all ihre Anzeigen geändert und somit ist diese Karte in meinen Augen entzaubert 

Diese Karte ist für mich nur noch von 200 bis max 250€ wert.


----------



## battschack (30. Januar 2015)

Mit nem Spiel sollte sowas nicht gelöst werden...  Solche Fehler dürfen einfach nicht passieren bei solche Riesen Firmen..  Die haben es bestimmt sogar verschwiegen bis es aufgeflogen ist.  Ich finde die müssen für sowas ordentlich Bluten .  Und zwar mit Bares!


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Die "falschen Spezifikationen" fallen erst ins Gewicht bei Anwendungen, die mehr als 3,5 GB RAM der GPU nutzen.


Und wir kommen jetzt in diesen Bereich so langsam hinein 

Next-Gen Portierungen und spezielle Engines wie die IDTech benötigen selbst heute über 4GB wenn man die bestmögliche Qualität erreichen möchte.
Außerdem muss eine GPU auch 4 GB vorweisen und keine 3.5. In dem Fall ist es Mangel und jeder 970 Besitzer hat nur effektive 3.5 und keine 4GB.

Ergo: 500mb sind nur Lückenfüller und der Käufer wurde verarscht.



> Das fällt eigentich erst bei höheren Auflösungen über Full HD ins Gewicht.


Nein siehe neue Ports, neue Engines und immer aufwändigere Texturen neuer Games. Spätestens ab 2016 werden 4gb das mindeste sein die man im Rechner haben sollte.
Wenn dann jeder 970 Besitzer auf seiner teuren High-End GPU die Qualität reduzieren muss wirds richtig ärgerlich...

Das wär dann so als hätte man einen Porsche der aber nie auf der Autobahn ausgefahrt werden darf weil er sonst ab 250kmh zum Stottern anfängt.
Die Leistung ist da nur darf man sie nicht 100%ig abrufen? Bei diesem Preis nicht akzeptabel. Punkt.

Klar kann ich damit noch fröhlich auf der Bundesstraße fahren und Sonntags die Brötchen holen und manch einer wird trotzdem zufrieden sein.
Am Mangel ändert das aber nix und Nvidia bekommt hier zurecht viel Kritik.


> /edit: Habe gerade an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass dieser Treiberfix eventuell nicht kommt.



Wie soll ein Softwaretreiber einen Hardware"fehler" beseitigen?
Der einzige Treiber der entwickelt werden kann ist einer der die langsamen 500mbs künstlich voll macht bzw. abschaltet, damit die 970 nie auf die Idee kommt auf diesen langsam Speicher zuzugreifen.
Das wäre der entgültige Todesstoß dieser Karte weil Nvidia somit einfach mal so 500mb rausoperiert, obwohl viele eben für diese 500mb gezahlt haben.

Einfach so das nervige Problemkind in die Quarantäne zu stecken ist 100%ig nicht die richtige Lösung.


----------



## ten10 (30. Januar 2015)

Mein Gott, als würde ich bei jedem Kauf einer Grafikkarte diese zu Hause aufschrauben und anfangen, die Shader zu zählen oder den Speicher bis ins kleinste zu analysieren ...
Die GTX 970 bringt eine tolle Leistung und ist definitiv ordentlich flotter als das vorherige 770er Modell.


----------



## doomkeeper (30. Januar 2015)

ten10 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, als würde ich bei jedem Kauf einer Grafikkarte diese zu Hause aufschrauben und anfangen, die Shader zu zählen oder den Speicher bis ins kleinste zu analysieren ...
> Die GTX 970 bringt eine tolle Leistung und ist definitiv ordentlich flotter als das vorherige 770er Modell.



Leute wie du sollten erst die Berichte durchlesen bevor sie solche Beiträge schreiben.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Januar 2015)

Wenn eine Grafikkarte nicht den Spezifikationen entspricht ist das im besten Sinne Täuschung, in schlechterem Sinne Betrug. Hier muß Nvidia schnellstens Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und kundenfreundliche Lösungen anbieten,


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn eine Grafikkarte nicht den Spezifikationen entspricht ist das im besten Sinne Täuschung, in schlechterem Sinne Betrug. Hier muß Nvidia schnellstens Schadensbegrenzung betreiben und kundenfreundliche Lösungen anbieten,



Schnellstmöglichst ist gut... Die lassen sich bereits eine ganze Woche Zeit mit ihrer finalen öffentlichen Aussage zu diesem Problem.
 Ganz am anfang haben sie sogar das dieses Thema als nicht wichtig empfunden und hielten sämtliche Kritiker für total bescheuert
wenn es um die Einbrüche der Performance ging 

Möglichkeiten der Schadensbegrenzung:
- Die 970 im Preis allgemein reduzieren (aufgrund anderer tatsächlicher Spezifikationen)
- Problemlose Rückgabe der Karte aufgrund dieser Mängel (inkl. Kulanz der Händler mit Rabatten & Co.)
- Nachträgliche Preisminderung für diejenigen die sie behalten wollen.
- Spiele halte ich für Quatsch weil das eine mit dem anderen nix zu tun hat. Es muss im Kontext bleiben und sowas wäre sehr unseriös.
- Geld-Gutschein für den Erwerb einer nächsten Generation einer Geforce.

Das sind die Möglichkeiten die mir sofort in den Kopf schießen.
Nvidia muss hier schleunigst schauen wie sie eine gesunde Schadensbegrenzung betreiben können um die Fans wenigstens bei Stange zu halten.. Das schlimmste
wäre jetzt wenn sie Fans an AMD verlieren. Dann doch lieber kurzfristig am Preis drehen statt die Fans der Konkurrenz zu überlassen.

Edit.
Das sieht man jetzt auf Seiten wie geizhals in der Beschreibung.


> *Achtung! Nur 3.5GB performant nutzbar:* 3.5GB @ 196GB/s (224bit) *+* 512MB @ 28GB/s (32bit)


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (31. Januar 2015)

Zum Glück habe ich mir 2 980 GTX Karten geholt und bin dann nicht davon betroffen. Von anderer Seite hier wurde mir vorgeworfen zuviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben nur weil ich eben 15-20% mehr Leistung haben wollte und von GTX 680 umgestiegen bin. Nun bin ich ziemlich froh das diese Panne bei Nvidia aufgedeckt wurde und das man bei hohen Auflösungen mit Ram intensiven Spielen dann deutliche Unterschiede erkennen kann  Ich weiß jetzt werden mich wieder alle hassen aber manche Sünder, die meinten ich hätte mit ner 980 GTX nur Geld Verschwendet wurden jetzt bestraft. Für alle anderen ist die 970 GTX weiterhin eine Top Karte und so wirkliche Unterschiede spürt man eben erst deutlich jenseits der Full HD Auflösung und Moba Games


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mir 2 980 GTX Karten geholt und bin dann nicht davon betroffen.


Glück gehabt. Die 970 ist dennoch von der Leistung her die bessere Wahl und der VRam Bug ist bei der 970 einfach nur unglücklich gelöst.



> Von anderer Seite hier wurde mir vorgeworfen zuviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben nur weil ich eben 15-20% mehr Leistung haben wollte und von GTX 680 umgestiegen bin.


Ja ich war derjenige der dir sowas vorgeworfen hat und nehme es aber auch nicht zurück ^^

15 - 20% von was? Die 980 ist keine 15 - 20% schneller als eine 970. Hätte die Karte vollwertige 4GB Ram, wie es eigentlich sein sollte, wäre die 970 nachwievor die bessere Wahl.
Klar wenn jemand zu viel Geld hat und vermeindlich die 980er zum EK bekommen kann dann ist das ein anderes Thema.
Aber P/L mäßig wäre die 970 besser gewesen... ist sie jetzt eigentlich immer noch @ Full HD.

Die 980 kostet zu viel für die gebotene Mehrleistung. Sie braucht 5 - 6 GB VRam um ihren Preis zu rechtfertigen.



> Nun bin ich ziemlich froh das diese Panne bei Nvidia aufgedeckt wurde und das man bei hohen Auflösungen mit Ram intensiven Spielen dann deutliche Unterschiede erkennen kann


"Panne" ist gut.. Sie haben es absichtlich so gemacht und ich kann ihre Entscheidung auch vollends nachvollziehen - nur hätten sie von Anfang an die Wahrheit sagen müssen dann gäbe es jetzt keinen Shitstorm.
Jeder wüsste von anfang an worauf er sich einlässt und die Karte wäre nie zu solch einer gigantischen Kaufempfehlung mutiert 



> Ich weiß jetzt werden mich wieder alle hassen aber manche Sünder, die meinten ich hätte mit ner 980 GTX nur Geld Verschwendet wurden jetzt bestraft. Für alle anderen ist die 970 GTX weiterhin eine Top Karte und so wirkliche Unterschiede spürt man eben erst deutlich jenseits der Full HD Auflösung und Moba Games



Solche Sätze finde ich wiederrum scheisse weil es kein 970 vs 980 Krieg sein soll, sondern schlichtweg der ehrliche Käufer absichtlich hinters Licht geführt wurde. 
Schön für dich wenn du so viel Geld hast und anscheinend jemanden kennst der dir diesen Luxus billiger verkaufen kann, das rechtfertigt aber nicht diesen nivealosen Satz
nur weil jemand keine 200€ Aufpreis für 10 FPS mehr zahlen wollte.

980 ist nachwievor unnötige Geldverschwendung für das was sie leistet... sie hat nur nicht diesen "Bug" das ist alles.


----------



## baiR (31. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich mir 2 980 GTX Karten geholt und bin dann nicht davon betroffen. Von anderer Seite hier wurde mir vorgeworfen zuviel Geld ausgegeben zu haben nur weil ich eben 15-20% mehr Leistung haben wollte und von GTX 680 umgestiegen bin. Nun bin ich ziemlich froh das diese Panne bei Nvidia aufgedeckt wurde und das man bei hohen Auflösungen mit Ram intensiven Spielen dann deutliche Unterschiede erkennen kann  Ich weiß jetzt werden mich wieder alle hassen aber manche Sünder, die meinten ich hätte mit ner 980 GTX nur Geld Verschwendet wurden jetzt bestraft. Für alle anderen ist die 970 GTX weiterhin eine Top Karte und so wirkliche Unterschiede spürt man eben erst deutlich jenseits der Full HD Auflösung und Moba Games



Ich finde eine solche Denkensweise einfach nur lächerlich und total kindisch. Was hast du denn jetzt davon? Wieso erfreut es dich wenn GTX 970 Käufer betrogen werden? Man sieht daran wie wichtig es dir ist was andere von deiner PC-Hardware halten und das es dir weniger um den reinen Performancegewinn geht sondern mehr darum, um damit vor anderen angeben zu können. Mir persönlich ist es egal. Hauptsache ich kann meine Videospiele in bester Optik mit flüssigen 60 FPS spielen.
Du bist wahrscheinlich ein Typ der die GTX 980 in jeglicher Hinsicht in Schutz nehmen würde wenn herauskommen würde, dass sie in Wahrheit auch keine vollen 4 GB Vram besitzen würde.

In Wahrheit stehst du jetzt auch nicht besser da als vorher denn man bekommt für 150€ weniger eine AMD-Grafikkarte die Performancemäßig nur wenige Prozenpunkte schlechter ist als eine GTX 980.


----------



## BiJay (31. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Nein siehe neue Ports, neue Engines und immer aufwändigere Texturen  neuer Games. Spätestens ab 2016 werden 4gb das mindeste sein die man im  Rechner haben sollte.
> Wenn dann jeder 970 Besitzer auf seiner teuren High-End GPU die Qualität reduzieren muss wirds richtig ärgerlich...



Klar irgendwann ist mehr VRAM wichtig, aber ich rede vom jetzt. Da auch erst eine neue Konsolengeneration kam, kommt man mit jetziger Hardware vielleicht auch länger gut über die Runden. Ist auch immer eine Frage der Entwickler, wie sie diesen Umstand handhaben.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Softwaretreiber einen Hardware"fehler" beseitigen?
> Der einzige Treiber der entwickelt werden kann ist einer der die langsamen 500mbs künstlich voll macht bzw. abschaltet, damit die 970 nie auf die Idee kommt auf diesen langsam Speicher zuzugreifen.
> Das wäre der entgültige Todesstoß dieser Karte weil Nvidia somit einfach mal so 500mb rausoperiert, obwohl viele eben für diese 500mb gezahlt haben.



Indem die langsamen 0,5 GB für etwas genutzt werden, wo es auf die Geschwindigkeit nicht so ankommt und es so weniger zu Rucklern oder FPS Einbrüchen kommt. Das Problem sollte dieser Treiber natürlich nicht gänzlich lösen, es aber etwas abdämpfen. Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass da Raum für Optimierung ist.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Klar irgendwann ist mehr VRAM wichtig, aber ich rede vom jetzt. Da auch erst eine neue Konsolengeneration kam, kommt man mit jetziger Hardware vielleicht auch länger gut über die Runden. Ist auch immer eine Frage der Entwickler, wie sie diesen Umstand handhaben.



Wie gesagt. Skyrim + Mods erreicht über 4gb Ram und eine Engine wie die IDTech 5 (6) Rage, Wolfenstein oder jetzt in diesem Jahr Doom wird sich schon ihre 4+ GB VRam schon genehmigen.
Wir sind heute schon @ Max Settings über 3 GB und die Technikwelt entwickelt sich so schnell sodass ich nicht wissen möchte wie ob eine GTX 970 aufgrund ihrer 3.5 GB zu einem teurem Flaschenhals mutiert...



> Indem die langsamen 0,5 GB für etwas genutzt werden, wo es auf die Geschwindigkeit nicht so ankommt und es so weniger zu Rucklern oder FPS Einbrüchen kommt. Das Problem sollte dieser Treiber natürlich nicht gänzlich lösen, es aber etwas abdämpfen. Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass da Raum für Optimierung ist.



Nur zu doof dass die 0.5 GB eigentlich für etwas gedacht ist wo die Geschwindigkeit eine große und wichtige Rolle spielt  bzw. die ganzen 4 GB.
Wenn die 500mb quasi von Nvidia "zugemüllt" werden um mögliche FPS Einbrüche zu verhindern, dann leistet die Karte offiziell nur noch 3.5 GB und die 0.5 sind gar nicht mehr ansprechbar.
Mit der Software die Hardware zu kastrieren ist für mich keine Methode zur Eindämpfung des Problems ..  

Ist zwar gut gemeint aber eine unvollständige GPU ist und bleibt eine unvollständige GPU.

Nvidia hätte hier von anfang an die Wahrheit über die Charakteristika dieser Karte kommunizieren müssen dann würden wir uns das alles ersparen (und Nvidia erst recht)
Es gibt keine zufriedenstellende Entschärfung dieses Problems weil die Hardware so bleibt wie sie ist und keine "Dämpfung" die 500mb sinnvoll und schnell nutzen lässt.

Am ende läuft alles aufs gleiche hinaus.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (31. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Glück gehabt. Die 970 ist dennoch von der Leistung her die bessere Wahl und der VRam Bug ist bei der 970 einfach nur unglücklich gelöst.
> 
> 
> Ja ich war derjenige der dir sowas vorgeworfen hat und nehme es aber auch nicht zurück ^^
> ...



Ach richtig, du warst das . Du bist ja auch immer der Meinung das alle Leute sich Sachen so kaufen müssen wie es für richtig hälst und ja bloß keinen Euro zuviel für was ausgeben. Daher gibt es inder Welt alles mögliche von Super billig bis Super teuer und alles findet seine Käufer, ob man das nun für sinnvoll erachtet oder nicht. Anders als bei z.b ner Lampe, bietet die Graka dann doch noch etwas mehr. Ich denke das wir alle alt genug sind um selbst zu Entscheiden was wir und wo kaufen. Außerdem hatte ich, wenn du den Post genauer gelesen hättest, geschrieben, dass ich von einer 2 1/2 Jahren GTX 680 umgestiegen bin. Somit sollte klar sein das ich nicht jede Grafikkarte mitnehme die auf den Markt geworfen wird und wenn ich dann zugreife, dann hole ich mir auch das derzeit schnellste auf dem Markt auch wenn diese dann nicht doppelt so schnell wie ein anderes Modell ist!!!
15 bis 20% ist Realität und ob du es glaubst oder nicht auch schon bei Full HD auch hoer oft 20%. Bie 4k fast überall 20%. Falls du nicht weißt wie man die Prozente errechnet, einfach mal ne 980GTX raussuchen, FPS in den Taschenrechner und dann mal -15 oderr -20% eingeben und dann es mit ner GTX 970 vergleichen. 
Ich habe die GTX 980 Amp! Extreme Edition.

Full HD
Benchmarks: Full-HD / 1080p (1920 x 1080 Pixel) - UPDATE: Maxwell-Roundup: GeForce GTX 970 und GeForce GTX 980 im Vergleichstest

Ultra HD
Benchmarks: Ultra-HD / UHD / 4K / 2160p (3820 x 2160 Pixel) - UPDATE: Maxwell-Roundup: GeForce GTX 970 und GeForce GTX 980 im Vergleichstest

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren bei Tomshardware und das sind keine möchtegern Tester wie ettliche Spielezeitschriften und hatte Beruflich auch öfters mit dene zu tun. Die Werte bei gleichem System stimmen da fast immer zu 100%, falls du jetzt nacher behaupten solltest, sie wären nicht seriös  

Zu guter letzt. Mag sein das für dich 15-20% keine 170-200€ Wert sind  und würde dir evtl Recht geben wenn ich noch in FULL HD spielen würde  aber bei 4k sind Unterscheide von 10-15 FPS mehr im Schnitt sehr wohl  spürbar vor allem läuft man nicht Gefahr bei Grafikspitzen unter 30fps  zu fallen. Du darfst nicht immer nur von paar Spielen ausgehen wo die  Unterschiede nicht so stark ausfallen und bedenke auch bitte Spiele die  in nem halben Jahr - Jahr rauskommen, die verlangen nochmal etwas mehr  Leistung und dann biste schon wieder im 30-40FPS Bereich. Aber gut, ich  werde da jetzt mit dir nicht weiter rum diskutieren da ich mir das ganze  im Vorfeld gut überlegt habe und es auch nicht bereut habe. Für dich  hat die Karte keine daseinsberechtigung undf für mich schon also drehen  wir uns im Kreis 



> Solche Sätze finde ich wiederrum scheisse weil es kein 970 vs 980 Krieg  sein soll, sondern schlichtweg der ehrliche Käufer absichtlich hinters  Licht geführt wurde.
> Schön für dich wenn du so viel Geld hast und anscheinend jemanden kennst  der dir diesen Luxus billiger verkaufen kann, das rechtfertigt aber  nicht diesen nivealosen Satz
> nur weil jemand keine 200€ Aufpreis für 10 FPS mehr zahlen wollte.



Ja ok ich geb zu, ich hatte ein hämisches Grinsen auf dem Gesicht und konnte es mir einfach nicht verkneifen. Entschuldigung. Die Frage ist aber natürlich ob das nicht von Nividia das nicht doch extra gemacht hat. Es war bisher immer so das  die 80er Versionen gute 20-30% schneller waren, diese aber durch deutliche Mehrkosten erkauft wurden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das eine GTX 970 ohne Bug fast die selbe Geschwindigkeit erreichen soll wie ne 80er, denn dann würden die sich ja ums Geschäft bringen. Daher versteh ich nicht das sie Mängel zugegeben haben die mit Sicherheit keine sind. Sie haben nur mehr versprochen als sie eigentlich Leisten wollen und das kostet sie jetzt möglicherweiße mehr Geld als andersrum. Nunja, versucht und aufgeflogen würd ich mal sagen 


Achja ich hab nix gegen dich und möchte mit dir auch keinen Privatkrieg, falls du das evtl so empfindest. Wenn ja, einfach alles vergessen, wir sind doch hier alles gute und nette Zockerkollegen


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (31. Januar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich finde eine solche Denkensweise einfach nur lächerlich und total kindisch. Was hast du denn jetzt davon? Wieso erfreut es dich wenn GTX 970 Käufer betrogen werden? Man sieht daran wie wichtig es dir ist was andere von deiner PC-Hardware halten und das es dir weniger um den reinen Performancegewinn geht sondern mehr darum, um damit vor anderen angeben zu können. Mir persönlich ist es egal. Hauptsache ich kann meine Videospiele in bester Optik mit flüssigen 60 FPS spielen.
> Du bist wahrscheinlich ein Typ der die GTX 980 in jeglicher Hinsicht in Schutz nehmen würde wenn herauskommen würde, dass sie in Wahrheit auch keine vollen 4 GB Vram besitzen würde.
> 
> In Wahrheit stehst du jetzt auch nicht besser da als vorher denn man bekommt für 150€ weniger eine AMD-Grafikkarte die Performancemäßig nur wenige Prozenpunkte schlechter ist als eine GTX 980.




Für die kleine Schadenfreude hatte ich mich entschuldigt. War echt bissl schräg von mir, wird aber teilweise durch diverse Forenuser hier provoziert. Ich hab in keinster Weise irgendwo angegeben sondern nur erwähnt (wie andere ihre Karten auch erwähnen ohne angemacht zu werden) das ich eben GTX 980 Vertreter bin und dafür verurteilt ihr ja mich. Ich gehe nicht her und sage, "Oh ihr habt aber alle schwache Karten, kann man damit überhaupt Tetris in 4k flüssig spielen? Ich will wie du jetzige und zukünftige spiele in annährend 50-60 fps zocken.
Wäre ich jetzt von der Sache betroffen würde ich aber auch entäuscht sein dann doch nichts vom Mehrwert zu haben, allerdings schaue ich mir auch immer Benchmarks an (wie viele von euch auch) um zu sehen wo ich mit der neuen Karte stehen werde.  Das haben viele 970er Leute auch getan und waren über die tolle Leistung begeistert, dazu noch mit einem Super Preis. Jetzt aber ist es so das man durch diese Panne/Lüge was auch immer sich einiges erhoffen kann evtl. mit Preisnachlass, Gutscheinen, Rabatt auf nächste Karte etc. Im Grunde seid ihr keine Verlierer, im Gegenteil ihr gewinnt unter Umständen sehr viel.


----------



## DerdOn2006 (31. Januar 2015)

Solln die Affen halt den Preis für die 970er senken...


----------



## baiR (31. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Für die kleine Schadenfreude hatte ich mich entschuldigt. War echt bissl schräg von mir, wird aber teilweise durch diverse Forenuser hier provoziert. Ich hab in keinster Weise irgendwo angegeben sondern nur erwähnt (wie andere ihre Karten auch erwähnen ohne angemacht zu werden) das ich eben GTX 980 Vertreter bin und dafür verurteilt ihr ja mich. Ich gehe nicht her und sage, "Oh ihr habt aber alle schwache Karten, kann man damit überhaupt Tetris in 4k flüssig spielen? Ich will wie du jetzige und zukünftige spiele in annährend 50-60 fps zocken.
> Wäre ich jetzt von der Sache betroffen würde ich aber auch entäuscht sein dann doch nichts vom Mehrwert zu haben, allerdings schaue ich mir auch immer Benchmarks an (wie viele von euch auch) um zu sehen wo ich mit der neuen Karte stehen werde.  Das haben viele 970er Leute auch getan und waren über die tolle Leistung begeistert, dazu noch mit einem Super Preis. Jetzt aber ist es so das man durch diese Panne/Lüge was auch immer sich einiges erhoffen kann evtl. mit Preisnachlass, Gutscheinen, Rabatt auf nächste Karte etc. Im Grunde seid ihr keine Verlierer, im Gegenteil ihr gewinnt unter Umständen sehr viel.



Ok, dann habe ich dich wohl falsch eingeschätzt. Ich muss mich dann auch mal entschuldigen.

Ist klar, dass die Benchmarkergebnisse immer noch die gleichen sind. Trotz allem fühle ich mich als Käufer der GTX 970 verarscht. Das hört sich für Hardwarespezialisten vielleicht blöde an aber die 4 GB Vram waren für mich einer der Hauptgründe eine teure Nvidiagrafikkarte zu kaufen und nicht auf eine günstigere AMD zu setzen und jetzt erfahre ich, dass die Grafikkarte einer meiner persönlichen Hauptanforderungen nicht erfüllt. Da fühlt man sich einfach nach Strich und Faden verarscht. Ich hatte/habe sowieso schon die Befürchtung, dass schon die 4 GB Vram für heutige Verhältnisse zu wenig sind und jetzt sind es in Wahrheit sogar noch 500 MB weniger. 

Ich neige wirklich stark dazu das Angebot von AMD anzunehmen und mir stattdessen eine günstigere AMD R9 290 zu kaufen. Die bietet im Schnitt zwar eine etwas geringere Rohleistung und frisst mehr Strom aber dafür bezahle ich dann auch weniger und bekomme volle 4 GB Vram. Ich bin wirklich maßlos von Nvidia enttäuscht. Wenn ich diese Grafikkarte doch nicht umtauschen werde dann kaufe ich trotzdem meine nächste Grafikkarte von AMD. Bei mir hat Nvidia jetzt definitiv verkackt. Nvidia ist sowieso schon immer teurer gewesen als AMD und jetzt bieten sie eine Grafikkarte zu einem scheinbar unschlagbaren Preis an und in Wahrheit verarschen sie die Kunden nur. Der Vertrauensverlust ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2015)

@ bravestar

Jetzt hast du auf einmal eine Zotac AMP?

Weißt bei dir habe ich immer so ein ungutes Gefühl dass man dir jede Information aus der Nase ziehen muss.
Du verschweigst dass du irgendeinen fetten Rabatt bekommst und die 980 zum Einkaufspreis bekommst und auf einmal hast du die schärfste 980 drin.

Kann ja sehr wohl alles wahr sein was du so angibst, nur leider passiert das bei dir immer dann wenns drauf ankommt und du dich rechtfertigst o.ä.

Zum Thema VRam Bug.
In Wirklichkeit ist es eigentlich ein Feature von der Maxwell Architektur und keine absichtliche Entscheidung es genau so zu entwickeln.

Mit dieser Generation können sie viel kleinere Einschnitte machen und müssen keine große Klumpen wie früher abschneiden. Wie werden denn leistungsschwächere Modelle produziert?
Meist sind das halt wenig weniger geglückte Platinen die man eben zum kleinerem Preis verkaufen kann. In diesem Fall konnte Nvidia einen guten Kompromiss machen
und ganze 4GB anbieten der aber effektiv nur bis 3.5GB arbeiten kann. Es konnte noch eine Art Puffer von 500mb gerettet werden und schon konnte Nvidia sein "4GB Marketing" durchziehen um attraktiv zu bleiben.

Blöd ist nur dass Nvidia ganz genau weiß dass es nur effektive 3.5GB sind und nicht wie bei der 980 effektive 4GB.

Nochmal: Nvidia hat nicht beschlossen "Hey machen wir doch bei der 970 3.5GB + 500MB VRam weil sie unbedingt einen Nachteile haben muss!"
Sondern: "Ok... wenn wir das SO machen dann können wir 3.5GB + langsame 500MB zusammenverbinden! Also sinds immer noch 4GB und wir können es als nutzbare 4GB verkaufen!"

Auf der einen Seite hat Nvidia recht wenn sie sagen dass 4 GB nutzbar sind, nur zu blöd dass davon lediglich 3.5 effektiv nutzbar sind und wenn der 500mb Baustein anspringt verursacht er so eine Auslastung
dass die anderen 3.5GB instabil werden. Wenn sie es geschafft hätten dass die 500MB einfach nur etwas langsamer wären würde es niemanden stören. Wenn aber trotz hohen FPS das Spiel zu stottern anfängt dann stimmt was nicht.

7.5 von 8 GB hätte ich noch akzeptiert aber 3.5 von 4 ist zu heftig in meinen Augen.
Genau wie *Bair* es gesagt hat waren genau diese 4 GB VRam ein großes Kaufargument dieser Karte und ich war keinen Monat davon entfernt mir diese Karte aufgrund dessen zu kaufen 
Unter diesen Umständen aber warte ich dieses Jahr ab was als nächstes kommt und hoffe entweder darauf dass die 970 um einiges billiger wird, oder neue 8 GB bzw. Refresh Versionen in den Handel kommen..

Ich möchte keine so teure Karte kaufen wenn ich genau weiß dass sie nicht 100%ig richtig arbeitet... da kann sie von mir aus noch so schnell sein.
Mir ist das sichere Gefühl mind. genau so wichtig ein gutes und vollwertiges Produkt gekauft zu haben.

Wie der VRam funktioniert ist mir egal solange er effektiv arbeitet und die Leistung erbracht wird. Tauchen aber Probleme auf bin ich sauer 

Zu AMD wechsle ich trotzdem nicht da meine 770 noch sehr gute Arbeit verrichtet


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (31. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ bravestar
> 
> Jetzt hast du auf einmal eine Zotac AMP?



Mein junger Padawan, ich hatte schon immer eine Zotac, nicht erst seit 5 Minuten. In meinem Profil konnte man das seit ich hier angemeldet bin jederzeit lesen. Ich habe nichts verschwiegen denn es geht ja nicht um mich sondern generell um die 970 bzw die 980. Das ich dir dann aber deswegen alles offenlegen muss was ich selbst genau habe ist mir schleierhaft und erweckt dann diesen angeberischen Eindruck. Hättest ja auch mal gucken können ob ich was ins Profil gepackt habe aber nein stattdessen habe ich dir ja jetzt was verschwiegen  Ich merk schon wir werden noch richtig gute Freunde hahaha. 
Im übrigen hätte ich gerne wieder eine EVGA Superclocked gehabt wie zuvor auc schon immer (gtx 680 war auch von EVGA) weil die für mich mit die besten Karten haben aber diesmal ist deren Superclocked sogar etwas langsamer. Im Takt 50 Mhz und beim Speichertakt 200Mhz langsamer und das nahezu für den gleichen Preis.
Im übrigen hab ich eben mal die aktuellen Preise gescheckt und war erstaunt das die Karten auf einmal alle so teuer sind. Kurz vor Weihnachten kostete die AMP Extreme genau 599€. Die Retail Versionen um die 50€ günstiger. Die 970er waren ebenfalls günstiger. Jetzt kostet eine AMP Extreme schon um die 670€ und die 970er AMP Xtreme 400€. Hier ist die Schere nochmals auseinandergegangen. Schon echt extrem, es ist zwar normal das die Karten nach Weihnachten wieder anziehen aber jetzt haben sie übertrieben.
Na egal, jetzt bin ich erstmal auf die kommenden Tage gespannt und ob die 970er günstiger werden. Möglich wäre aber auch das es eine etwas teurere 970 gibt mit einen Zusatz (z.B. Ti) die dann echte 4GB hat.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Im übrigen hab ich eben mal die aktuellen Preise gescheckt und war erstaunt das die Karten auf einmal alle so teuer sind. Kurz vor Weihnachten kostete die AMP Extreme genau 599€. Die Retail Versionen um die 50€ günstiger. Die 970er waren ebenfalls günstiger. Jetzt kostet eine AMP Extreme schon um die 670€ und die 970er AMP Xtreme 400€. Hier ist die Schere nochmals auseinandergegangen. Schon echt extrem, es ist zwar normal das die Karten nach Weihnachten wieder anziehen aber jetzt haben sie übertrieben.
> Na egal, jetzt bin ich erstmal auf die kommenden Tage gespannt und ob die 970er günstiger werden. Möglich wäre aber auch das es eine etwas teurere 970 gibt mit einen Zusatz (z.B. Ti) die dann echte 4GB hat.



Das schiebe ich aber in erster Linie auf den Euro. Ich habe gestern Abend für einen Kumpel probeweise einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, die gleichen Komponenten, die im Dezember knapp 1000€ gekostet haben, liegen jetzt bei 1400€!


----------



## thisisnotagame (31. Januar 2015)

Betrifft das denn nun alle GTX 970 oder nur die Referenz-Modelle ?
Das geht aus dem Artikel nicht wirklich klar heraus.
Habe das Titelbild eingebaut.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (31. Januar 2015)

Hier war ein Youtube-Video verlinkt.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das schiebe ich aber in erster Linie auf den Euro. Ich habe gestern Abend für einen Kumpel probeweise einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, die gleichen Komponenten, die im Dezember knapp 1000€ gekostet haben, liegen jetzt bei 1400€!



Eben. Dank der wegfallenden Stützung durch den Franken ist der Euro wertmäßig derzeit im Keller (abgesehen davon war er das auch ohne die Aktion der Schweizer. Das gab nur noch den Rest). Und da bei der Hardware eben der Wechselkurs zum Dollar immanent ist, sind die Hardwarepreise eben deutlich nach oben geknallt. Beim Benzin macht sich das dank der ebenfalls in den Keller gerauschten Rohölpreise nicht so bemerkbar. Da fängt der Kurssturz des Ölpreises dank dem Fracking den gesunkenen Wert des Euro locker auf. Interessant wird es dann, wenn der Ölpreis wieder zu der alten Stärke zurückfinden sollte (wovon die Analysten mittelfristig (12-18 Monate spätestens) ausgehen, der Euro aber weiterhin so schwächelt.


----------



## Chronik (31. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie PCGH, Alternate und auch NVIDIA damit umgehn?
Die ersten beiden Parteien kenne ich nur als zuverlässige Ansprechpartner wenn es um Hardware fürn PC geht.
Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, wenn PCGH durch Tests ect. pp., so was wusste wieso verbauen die dann so einen (entschuldigt bitte) Müll in ihre PCGH-PCs?


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, dass gängige Benchmark-Parcours einen vollgemüllten Videospeicher mitberücksichtigen?

Es ist halt *doch* etwas anderes, ob Hardware im Testlabor, oder im täglichen Einsatz bestehen muss.

Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass in Zukunft nicht auf sowas geachtet wird, also, wie sich eine Grafikkarte in ihrem Grenzbereich verhält.
Vlt ohnehin nicht uninteressant für Leute, die Downsampling, Texturmods, etc. verwenden wollen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (31. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Dank der wegfallenden Stützung durch den Franken ist der Euro wertmäßig derzeit im Keller (abgesehen davon war er das auch ohne die Aktion der Schweizer. Das gab nur noch den Rest).



Genau, nicht immer alles auf die Schweizer schieben. Dass der Euro so schwach ist, liegt vor allem daran, dass Mario Draghi wie ein Bekloppter Geld druckt.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das schiebe ich aber in erster Linie auf den Euro. Ich habe gestern Abend für einen Kumpel probeweise einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt, die gleichen Komponenten, die im Dezember knapp 1000€ gekostet haben, liegen jetzt bei 1400€!


Das kann auf keinen Fall nur am Euro liegen.   zB RAM nicht teurer geworden, Boards nur 5-10€ (bei nem 70€-Board), CPUs auch nur um die 10%, Gute AMD-Grakas (R9 290, 290X) sind auch nicht teurer geworden, ebenso SSDs und HDDs...   wenn "dein" PC so viel teurer geworden ist, dann müssen da gleich 4-5 Komponenten weit überdurchschnittlich teurer geworden sein, so ist z.B. die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 2 von ca 340€ auf jetzt eher 380€ gestiegen, aber andere GTX 970 sind weiterhin für 320-330€ zu haben und kosteten vor Wochen/Monaten auch kaum weniger.

Aber an sich sind es vlt 10%, mehr sollten es nicht sein - und bei einigen Dingen sind die Preise auch gleichgeblieben, vlt. auch weil sie normalerweise sogar gesunken wären.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Genau, nicht immer alles auf die Schweizer schieben. Dass der Euro so schwach ist, liegt vor allem daran, dass Mario Draghi wie ein Bekloppter Geld druckt.



Draghi ist irre. Wenns ganz blöd läuft kommt die Zeit von 1919-1923 wieder....


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Genau, nicht immer alles auf die Schweizer schieben. Dass der Euro so schwach ist, liegt vor allem daran, dass Mario Draghi wie ein Bekloppter Geld druckt.



Ich an Stelle der Schweizer hätte genauso reagiert. Und "Schuld" haben sie nicht daran. Das hat halt nur nochmal für einen Tritt gelangt daß der Euro weitergerutscht ist. Die Ursache selbst liegt aber definitiv in Europa bei Draghi. Und eben auch daß sich jetzt die Problemländer wie Griechenland in der Stärke/Schwäche der Währung bemerkbar machen.

Trotz Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit reagiert man mit den gleichen Fehlern wie vor rund 90 Jahren. Man druckt Geld bis der Arzt kommt. Und einmal in Umlauf kommt es zur Inflation. Das ist dabei das größte Risiko. Auch wenn wir momentan dank der gesunkenen Spritkosten gefühlt eher eine Deflation haben. Das kann sich aber schnell drehen.

Übrigens: Der Euro ist von seinen besten Zeiten (um die 1,40-1,45 USD/EUR) mit aktuell 1,13 USD/EUR deutlich entfernt. Rund 20% Einbruch. Das ist für eine eigentlich stabile Währung wie dem Euro ziemlich heftig. Hinzu kommen durch die höheren Preise dann auch höhere Zölle die fällig werden u.s.w. Allerdings sind rund 40% Preissteigerung bei identischer Hardware in der kurzen Zeit eigentlich nur schwer erklärbar.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Januar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann auf keinen Fall nur am Euro liegen.   zB RAM nicht teurer geworden, Boards nur 5-10€ (bei nem 70€-Board), CPUs auch nur um die 10%, Gute AMD-Grakas (R9 290, 290X) sind auch nicht teurer geworden, ebenso SSDs und HDDs...   wenn "dein" PC so viel teurer geworden ist, dann müssen da gleich 4-5 Komponenten weit überdurchschnittlich teurer geworden sein, so ist z.B. die MSI GTX 970 Gaming 2 von ca 340€ auf jetzt eher 380€ gestiegen, aber andere GTX 970 sind weiterhin für 320-330€ zu haben und kosteten vor Wochen/Monaten auch kaum weniger.
> 
> Aber an sich sind es vlt 10%, mehr sollten es nicht sein - und bei einigen Dingen sind die Preise auch gleichgeblieben, vlt. auch weil sie normalerweise sogar gesunken wären.



Ich habe nicht mehr alle Preise für die einzelnen Komponenten im Kopf, aber ich weiß es bei der GPU (+70€), der CPU (+50€), dem Mainboard (+30€) und dem Speicher (+20€).

Auf alle Fälle bin ich schon ziemlich erschrocken, dass die exakt gleiche Zusammenstellung von Anfang Dezember (der Warenkorb betrug damals ziemlich genau 990€) gestern Abend bei 1431€ lag. 
Es ist sicherlich nicht nur der Euro, aber ich denke, dass das durchaus eine signifikante Rolle spielt.


----------



## MichaelG (31. Januar 2015)

Das Problem ist meistens, daß die Händler bei solchen Situationen, wie Währungsschwankungen auch gern mal zusätzlich den Preis steigern, um die Marge zu verbessern. Das war schon beim Wechsel von DM zu Euro so und bei so starkem Währungsverfall preisen die eventuell weitere Währungsschwächen mit ein.

Allein schon bei den 4 Komponenten von Dir sind das 170 EUR mehr. Aber trotzdem fehlen da noch locker flockige EUR 271 für den Rest. Das wäre ja dann der Mehrpreis für die SSD/HDD, das Netzteil und den Tower. Oder hast Du im Preis den Monitor mit drin ? Dort gibts gern mal starke Preisschwankungen.


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2015)

Oder ein "Auslaufmodell" (wie eine GTX 770), wo dann gar nicht mehr an den aktuellen Straßenpreis angepasst wird und nur noch ein Quasi-Platzhalter-Fantasiepreis steht?


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Allein schon bei den 4 Komponenten von Dir sind das 170 EUR mehr. Aber trotzdem fehlen da noch locker flockige EUR 271 für den Rest. Das wäre ja dann der Mehrpreis für die SSD/HDD, das Netzteil und den Tower. Oder hast Du im Preis den Monitor mit drin ? Dort gibts gern mal starke Preisschwankungen.



Nein, ohne Monitor. Allerdings neuer Tower (hochwertig, im dreistelligen Preisbereich); neues NT, CPU-Kühler, extra Gehäuselüfter, Windows 8.1, 250GB SSD und 2TB Festplatte, sowie ein DVD-Brenner (der nun wirklich nicht ins Gewicht fällt  )
Allerdings habe ich bei diesen Sachen eben nicht mehr die ursprünglichen Preise im Kopf. Ich glaube, der Tower ist jetzt knapp 40€ teurer, das NT ca. 20€; aber ich kann's nicht genau sagen.

@svd: Nein, alles aktuelle Sachen; Graka z.B. GTX 970. Wobei ich ihm aufgrund der aktuellen Lage sowieso raten möchte, da noch ein wenig abzuwarten. Das Problem ist, JETZT hat er gerade Geld übrig.


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2015)

Dann kann er das ja auf den Favoriten im Superbowl setzen.

Entweder kauft er sich dann einen Haswell-E und eine GTX980... oder, äh, Pech gehabt.


----------



## Ghosty84 (31. Januar 2015)

So. Alternate ist für mich gestorben. Die nehmen nicht nur die Karte nicht zurück, sondern argumentieren, dass einen die Wut aus den Ohren läuft

Zitat per Antwort Email ist:

Sehr geehrter Herr *******,

in Bezug auf die aktuelle Presse zu Grafikkarten mit einem Nvidia Chip
Geforce GTX 970 nehmen wir wie folgt Stellung.

Die Grafikkarten mit einem Nvidia Chip Geforce GTX 970 weisen keinen Defekt
auf, der einen Sachmangel i.S.d. Gewährleistungsrechtes begründen würde.

Das Produkt bringt in der Praxis die Leistung für die vorgesehene Verwendung
und weist damit die gewöhnliche Beschaffenheit, die bei Grafikkarten der
gleichen Art üblich ist, auf.
Nvidia bestätigte darüber hinaus, dass die Geforce GTX 970 derzeit so
arbeitet wie vorgesehen.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu Ihre Grafikkarte mit einem Nvidia Chip Geforce
GTX 970 haben, wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den jeweiligen Hersteller
Ihrer Grafikkarte.


ekelhaft...


----------



## baiR (31. Januar 2015)

Ghosty84 schrieb:


> So. Alternate ist für mich gestorben. Die nehmen nicht nur die Karte nicht zurück, sondern argumentieren, dass einen die Wut aus den Ohren läuft
> 
> Zitat per Antwort Email ist:
> 
> ...




Wer bei Alternate kauft ist selber schuld. 
Mal im ernst. Vergleiche doch mal vorher die Preise und kaufe nicht einfach alles bei Alternate. Die sind nämlich in der Regel teurer als Hardwareversand und Mindfactory, die übrigens meist die günstigsten Preise bieten. Bei den beiden Onlineshops wäre ein Umtausch wahrscheinlich auch kein Problem gewesen.

Das kulanteste Unternehmen, dass ich kenne ist sowieso Amazon. Deshalb gucke ich, dass ich auch so gut wie meine ganze Elektronik dort kaufe. Selbst wenn ich bei denen 20€ draufzahlen muss. Multimediazeug ist dort in der Regel aber am günstigsten. Bei PC-Hardware sind die Preise meist nicht so gut wie bei Hardwareversand und Mindfactory. Die Zotac GTX 970 AMP Omegaedition habe ich dort aber auch zum günstigsten Preis bekommen. Ich warte noch ein Statement von Nvidia ab. Danach überlege ich mir noch was ich mit der Grafikkarte tue. Und ich weiß jetzt schon, dass wenn ich mein Geld zurückhaben möchte, dass ich das auch wieder zurückbekomme.


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2015)

Ghosty84 schrieb:


> So. Alternate ist für mich gestorben. Die nehmen nicht nur die Karte nicht zurück, sondern argumentieren, dass einen die Wut aus den Ohren läuft
> 
> Zitat per Antwort Email ist:
> 
> ...



Schreib doch bitte auch gleich mit dazu was du denen für eine Email geschickt hast und wie du argumentierst hast.
Ihre Antwort alleine reicht hier nicht aus. Also her mit deiner Mail 



baiR schrieb:


> Wer bei Alternate kauft ist selber schuld.
> Mal im ernst. Vergleiche doch mal vorher die Preise und kaufe nicht einfach alles bei Alternate. Die sind nämlich in der Regel teurer als Hardwareversand und Mindfactory, die übrigens meist die günstigsten Preise bieten. Bei den beiden Onlineshops wäre ein Umtausch wahrscheinlich auch kein Problem gewesen.



Also für mich ist Alternate womöglich der zuverlässigste Shop in ganz DE wenn ich das so sagen darf.
Klar sind die Preise nicht immer die günstigsten aber sie sind unfassbar schnell bei der Zusendung der Ware.

Noch nie Probleme mit denen gehabt 



> Das kulanteste Unternehmen, dass ich kenne ist sowieso Amazon. Deshalb gucke ich, dass ich auch so gut wie meine ganze Elektronik dort kaufe. Selbst wenn ich bei denen 20€ draufzahlen muss. Multimediazeug ist dort in der Regel aber am günstigsten. Bei PC-Hardware sind die Preise meist nicht so gut wie bei Hardwareversand und Mindfactory. Die Zotac GTX 970 AMP Omegaedition habe ich dort aber auch zum günstigsten Preis bekommen. Ich warte noch ein Statement von Nvidia ab. Danach überlege ich mir noch was ich mit der Grafikkarte tue. Und ich weiß jetzt schon, dass wenn ich mein Geld zurückhaben möchte, dass ich das auch wieder zurückbekomme.



Amazon hingegen meide ich wie die Pest 

Dieser Laden ist mir zu schnell zu groß geworden und mir tun die vielen Arbeiter sehr leid dass sie schlecht bezahlt werden.

Wieder sind wir beim Thema "Man sollte wissen wohin man sein Geld überweist"
Lieber einem Unternehmen welches sich auf diese Branche spezielisiert hat oder einer riesiger Blase wie Amazon weil dort so manches paar Euros weniger kostet?

Ich zahle sehr gerne 15 - 20 € drauf wenn ich genau weiß dass es in die richtigeren Hände gelangt.


----------



## baiR (31. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Amazon hingegen meide ich wie die Pest
> 
> Dieser Laden ist mir zu schnell zu groß geworden und mir tun die vielen Arbeiter sehr leid dass sie schlecht bezahlt werden.
> 
> ...



Das wird von den Medien immer sehr hochgespielt. Die Mitarbeiter werden schon übertariflich bezahlt. Die Medien sagen aber, dass Amazon eigentlich nach Einzelhandelstarif zahlen müsste. Aber mit welcher Begründung? Ich fände es auch schön für die Mitarbeiter von Amazon wenn sie mehr verdienen würden aber glaubst du echt, dass die Mitarbeiter im Lager von Alternate und anderen Onlineshops mehr verdienen? Die werden in den Medien nur nicht beachtet da sie nicht so groß wie Amazon sind. Ich weiß zwar nichts über die Sachlage aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dort anders läuft.
Lagerarbeiter sind halt nicht gerade hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte. Ist leider so.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Draghi ist irre. Wenns ganz blöd läuft kommt die Zeit von 1919-1923 wieder....



Der Draghicula eben, der den Leuten die letzten Ersparnisse absaugt  

Was sagt Hardwareversand eigentlich zu der ganzen Sache? Hat schon jemand mit denen geschrieben?


----------



## doomkeeper (31. Januar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Das wird von den Medien immer sehr hochgespielt.



Das finde ich ganz und gar nicht im Falle von solch einem Unternehmen wie Amazon.
Gerade solch großen und wichtigen Konzernen wie Amazon muss man die Stirn bieten um mehr Geld springen zu lassen.



> Die Mitarbeiter werden schon übertariflich bezahlt. Die Medien sagen aber, dass Amazon eigentlich nach Einzelhandelstarif zahlen müsste. Aber mit welcher Begründung?


Sie werden übertariflich bezahlt? Kannst du hierzu genauere Zahlen nennen?
Und nicht die Medien fordern mehr Geld sondern die unzufriedenen Mitarbeiter, weil Arbeitsbedingung mit dem Gehalt nicht übereinstimmt.

Eine Ahnung wie es da zu einer Zeit wie Weihnachten zugeht?
Die Menschen tun mir wirklich leid wenn sie so viel Stress auf sich nehmen müssen und dennoch nur wenig verdienen.

Das ist eben der Massenmarkt und sie hat viele Schattenseiten.



> Ich fände es auch schön für die Mitarbeiter von Amazon wenn sie mehr verdienen würden aber glaubst du echt, dass die Mitarbeiter im Lager von Alternate und anderen Onlineshops mehr verdienen? Die werden in den Medien nur nicht beachtet da sie nicht so groß wie Amazon sind. Ich weiß zwar nichts über die Sachlage aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dort anders läuft.


Der Unterschied liegt aber in der Dimension zwischen Amazon und z.b. Alternate.

Amazon ist sehr groß geworden und möchte überall mitmischen, während Alternate immer noch in ihrem Element bleibt.
Auch bei Alternate wird es sicherlich einige geben die recht wenig verdienen aber sie werden dort keine Akkordarbeit wie bei Amazon durchführen müssen nehme ich an.



> Lagerarbeiter sind halt nicht gerade hochqualifizierte Fachkräfte. Ist leider so.



Tja und trotzdem ist nix ohne diese Kräfte zu machen. Welch ironie nicht wahr?
mMn. ist das lediglich ein Image Schaden der dieses Berufsfeld so stark in den Dreck gezogen hat.

So unqualifiziert können diese Fachkräfte nicht sein wenn Konzerne wie Amazon so groß werden können.

Aber das ist ein zu kompliziertes Thema   zu off topic


----------



## baiR (1. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sie werden übertariflich bezahlt? Kannst du hierzu genauere Zahlen nennen?



Ehrlich gesagt, nein! Ich habe es nur in den Nachrichten gehört, dass es laut eines Amazonstatements so sein soll.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und nicht die Medien fordern mehr Geld sondern die unzufriedenen Mitarbeiter, weil Arbeitsbedingung mit dem Gehalt nicht übereinstimmt.



Da hast du natürlich recht. Habe mich da wohl ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt. Von den Streik habe ich natürlich gehört und schon ein paar Sachen aus den Nachrichten hierzu gesehen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eine Ahnung wie es da zu einer Zeit wie Weihnachten zugeht?
> Die Menschen tun mir wirklich leid wenn sie so viel Stress auf sich nehmen müssen und dennoch nur wenig verdienen.



Wenn du danach gehst dann darfst du gar nichts mehr bestellen denn die Paketboten sind auch wirklich arme Schweine. Ich habe schon für Hermes gearbeitet und weiß daher wie es in den Depots und bei den Fahrern beim Paketeausteilen abgeht. Zur Weihnachtszeit sind sie enormen Stress ausgesetzt und werden meist auch nicht gut bezahlt. Es gibt ein paar Fahrer, die wirklich verdammt gut sind, die können sehr gut vom Pakete austeilen leben aber die meisten können es eben nicht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt aber in der Dimension zwischen Amazon und z.b. Alternate.
> 
> Amazon ist sehr groß geworden und möchte überall mitmischen, während Alternate immer noch in ihrem Element bleibt.
> Auch bei Alternate wird es sicherlich einige geben die recht wenig verdienen aber sie werden dort keine Akkordarbeit wie bei Amazon durchführen müssen nehme ich an.



Das kann gut sein aber ich verstehe trotzdem nicht warum du da einen Unterschied machst. Entweder man unterstützt schlechte Arbeitsbedingungen mit seinen Einkäufen oder eben nicht. Warum machst du da halbe Sachen?

Obwohl. Was nützt es den Arbeitskräften von Amazon wenn du mit dafür sorgst, dass Amazon weniger verdient. Im schlimmsten Fall verlieren dadurch Menschen ihren Job. Das macht es doch nur schlimmer.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Tja und trotzdem ist nix ohne diese Kräfte zu machen. Welch ironie nicht wahr?
> mMn. ist das lediglich ein Image Schaden der dieses Berufsfeld so stark in den Dreck gezogen hat.



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen. Mein Bruder ist selber Fachlagerist und ich habe auch schon als Lagerarbeiter gearbeitet. Aber es ist nun einmal Tatsache, dass dieser Job keine hohe Qualifikation erfordert und in der Regel werden solche Berufe eben schlechter bezahlt als andere für die man eben eine höhere Qualifikation benötigt.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> So unqualifiziert können diese Fachkräfte nicht sein wenn Konzerne wie Amazon so groß werden können.



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass sie unqualifiziert sind. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es keine hochqualifizierten Fachkräfte sind. Ich möchte auch ganz klar stellen, dass das in keinster Weise erniedrigend gemeint war. Ich bin sowieso nicht so ein Mensch der sich für etwas besseres hält weil er einen sozial besser anerkannten Beruf ausübt als andere. Ich respektiere Müllmänner wie Putzfrauen und sonstige Arbeitnehmer von Berufen mit einem schlechten Ansehen. Sind für mich alles Menschen die genauso viel Respekt verdient haben wie steinreiche Sesselfurzer.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Aber das ist ein zu kompliziertes Thema   zu off topic



Egal.


----------



## Ghosty84 (1. Februar 2015)

Nachricht Alternate

> Name: .......
>
> Telefon: ......
>
> Kundennummer: 26........
>
> Hallo,

>wie sie sicherlich mitbekommen haben hat Nvidia bei den Spezifikationen der Geforce GTX 970-Karten geschummelt - und zwar in mehrfacher Hinsicht. 
>Anders als in den Spezifikationen zur GTX 970 behauptet, 
>wird nämlich der 4 GB große Speicher nicht in Gänze mit der maximal möglichen Geschwindigkeit angesprochen. 
>Außerdem besitzt die GTX 970 weniger Rasterendstufen und auch einen kleineren Level 2-Cache als zuvor von Nvidia angegeben.
>
> erste deutsche Händler haben in der Zwischenzeit damit begonnen, die GeForce
> GTX 970 gegen Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung eines Sachmangels zurück zu nehmen
> und den Kaufpreis zu erstatten.
>
> Ich möchte meine Grafikkarte auch gegen Kulanz abgeben können.
> Ich denke, dass Sie als renommierte Firma in diesem Segment mir sicherlich
>weiter helfen können, da ich auch als Kunde bei Ihnen bestehen möchte.
>
> Hier meine Infos zur Rechnung.:
>
> Bestellinfo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Antwort:


Ihre Kundennummer:  26******

Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

in Bezug auf die aktuelle Presse zu Grafikkarten mit einem Nvidia Chip
Geforce GTX 970 nehmen wir wie folgt Stellung.

Die Grafikkarten mit einem Nvidia Chip Geforce GTX 970 weisen keinen Defekt
auf, der einen Sachmangel i.S.d. Gewährleistungsrechtes begründen würde.

Das Produkt bringt in der Praxis die Leistung für die vorgesehene Verwendung
und weist damit die gewöhnliche Beschaffenheit, die bei Grafikkarten der
gleichen Art üblich ist, auf.
Nvidia bestätigte darüber hinaus, dass die Geforce GTX 970 derzeit so
arbeitet wie vorgesehen.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen zu Ihre Grafikkarte mit einem Nvidia Chip Geforce
GTX 970 haben, wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an den jeweiligen Hersteller
Ihrer Grafikkarte.


----------



## Spassbremse (1. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Februar 2015)

Ghosty84 schrieb:


> Nachricht Alternate
> 
> > Name: .......
> >
> ...



Im großen und ganzen ganz gut aber nicht gut genug.

Das Problem liegt darin weil die Karte trotzdem zu 99% ihre vorgesehene Arbeit mit bravour verrichtet und das ist der Knackpunkt. Die Karte selber ist nicht defekt und ist dennoch 
höchwarscheinlich auch weiterhin der P/L König in seinem Bereich.

Wenn man solche Mails abschickt muss man alle Karten ziehen und etwas dicker auftragen als es eigentlich nötig sein sollte.
z.b. dass man schon öfters FPS Einbrüche bei einer höheren Auflösung als FullHD zu vermelden hatte und es sich jetzt rausstellt
dass es an diesen 3.5GB VRam liegt (Beweise gibts genug dass es auftreten kann)

Ich weiß es klingt doof aber Kulanz ist eben Kulanz. Das ist ein sehr grauer Bereich in dem man hier verhandelt und solange NVidia kein offizielles Statement gibt
können die Shops das machen was sie für richtig halten. Die einen sind sehr kulant und die einen etwas weniger.

Die GTX 970 ist nachwievor eine geile GPU nur eben nicht mehr so unzerstörbar wie man es am anfang der Meinung war. An der eigentlichen Leistung
hat sich aber rein gar nix geändert, auch wenn die Angaben nicht 100%ig richtig sind.


----------



## baiR (1. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt darin weil die Karte trotzdem zu 99% ihre vorgesehene Arbeit mit bravour verrichtet und das ist der Knackpunkt. Die Karte selber ist nicht defekt und ist dennoch
> höchwarscheinlich auch weiterhin der P/L König in seinem Bereich.



Ich verstehe nicht warum das immer gesagt wird. Das ändert doch nichts daran, dass die Grafikkarte nicht das bietet womit sie beworben wurde. Ich weiß, dass ich mich jetzt erneut wiederhole aber die 4 GB Vram waren für mich einer der Hauptgründe für den Kauf dieser Grafikkarte. Wenn ein Onlineshop meinen Artikel mit dieser Begründung nicht zurücknimmt dann ist er für mich gestorben da ich betrogen wurde. Und wer will denn irgendwo noch einkaufen wo er schon einmal betrogen wurde?

Ich gebe Nvidia max noch zwei Wochen. Wenn die kein Statement abgeben dann geht die Karte zurück und damit war es dann meine letzte Nvidiagrafikkarte.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Februar 2015)

Das ist doch das gleiche als bezahlt man für eine beworbene 980 und bekommt mal überspitzt nur die Leistung einer 560ti. .Die Funktion der Karte mag gegeben sein. Sie erfüllt aber nicht die versprochenen Prämissen. Da ist Alternate sehr kundenunfreundlich muß ich sagen und hat imho auch nicht Recht.


----------



## MADmanOne (1. Februar 2015)

Ich halte die Reaktion von Alternate auch für problematisch und würde sie zumindest einem Fach-Anwalt zwecks Prüfung vorlegen (am besten über die Verbraucherzentralen). Es ist doch erwiesen, daß die Karte eben nicht leistet was versprochen wird sobald man in eine Situation kommt, die den letzten 512MB Bereich zwingend benötigt. Das nVidia es so hinbekommen hat, daß dies in 99% der Fälle nicht auftritt spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Eine vergleichbare 4GB-Karte z.B. von AMD wird auch bei Voll-Auslastung noch volle Leistung bringen. Damit liegt in meinem Verständnis nach eine Täuschung durch nVidia vor, weil die Beschreibung etwas anderes suggeriert als wirklich geliefert wird.
Alternate hat möglicherweise in sofern recht, daß es kein Sachmangel darstellt weil ja alle 970er so beschaffen sind. Dennoch entsprach die Beschreibung nicht den Tatsachen und das sollte meines Wissens nach ein Rücktritt vom Vertrag rechtfertigen.

Ich bin aber kein Jurist, daher würde ich mich wie gesagt an die Verbraucherzentrale (die haben mir in anderen Fällen schon gute Dienste geleistet) oder einen Fachanwalt wenden und nicht einfach glauben was einem der Händler schreibt, die versuchen meist erst mal billig aus der Sache rauszukommen.

Ich habe aber auch Verständnis für alle die mit der 970 zufrieden sind, weil sie das Problem in der Praxis einfach nicht betrifft. Man muss sich ja keinen Stress nur wegen des Prinzips machen. Kann aber langfristig auch dazu führen, daß die Hersteller es mit ihren Produktbeschreibungen nicht mehr so genau nehmen.


----------



## doomkeeper (1. Februar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum das immer gesagt wird. Das ändert doch nichts daran, dass die Grafikkarte nicht das bietet womit sie beworben wurde. Ich weiß, dass ich mich jetzt erneut wiederhole aber die 4 GB Vram waren für mich einer der Hauptgründe für den Kauf dieser Grafikkarte. Wenn ein Onlineshop meinen Artikel mit dieser Begründung nicht zurücknimmt dann ist er für mich gestorben da ich betrogen wurde. Und wer will denn irgendwo noch einkaufen wo er schon einmal betrogen wurde?



Es wird gesagt weil die Karte nachwievor zu 99% problemfrei arbeitet und man den 1% stark provozieren muss damit es zu einem Problem kommt.
Ich verstehe den Frust aber die Karte liefert trotzdem genau die Leistung die sie liefern soll - daran ändert sich nix.

Sie arbeitet nachwievor nahezu genau so schnell wie eine 980 und kostet dafür aber knappe 200€ weniger.



> Ich gebe Nvidia max noch zwei Wochen. Wenn die kein Statement abgeben dann geht die Karte zurück und damit war es dann meine letzte Nvidiagrafikkarte.


AMD hat genau so viel Dreck am Stecken und beide Hersteller tricksen wo es nur geht.

Die 970 ist vom Gesamtpaket für knapp 300€ unschlagbar und bietet sehr viel Leistung für relativ wenig Geld. Ich bin mir sicher dass Nvidia solch einen PR Fehler nicht mehr wiederholen wird weil
sie jetzt spüren dass in Zukunft drauf geschaut wird. An deiner Stelle würde ich Nvidia nicht abschreiben weil sie hier nicht ganz ehrlich waren.
Irgendwann kommt eine Situation wo AMD viel Kritik bekommt und was machst du dann? Kaufst dir gar keine Karte von beiden Herstellern mehr? 

Ja Nvidia hätte hier ehrlicher sein müssen und dafür stecken sie aktuell auch sehr viel Kritik ein. Ein zweites mal werden sie sowas nicht abziehen.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist doch das gleiche als bezahlt man für eine beworbene 980 und bekommt mal überspitzt nur die Leistung einer 560ti. .Die Funktion der Karte mag gegeben sein. Sie erfüllt aber nicht die versprochenen Prämissen. Da ist Alternate sehr kundenunfreundlich muß ich sagen und hat imho auch nicht Recht.



Na das ist aber schon sehr krass überspitzt dargestellt 

Lass es mich so erklären MichaelG.
Mit der Maxwell Architektur hatten sie die Möglichkeit sehr viel Leistung erhalten zu lassen und hatten die Freiheit nur wenige Einschnitte machen zu müssen.
Das führte zum Ergebnis dass ein paar Angaben leicht verändert wurden aber dafür insgesamt die tatsächliche Leistung nahezu identisch mit dem größeren 980 ist!

Mit einer anderen Architektur hätten sie viel größeren Einschnitt machen müssen und die 970 hätte nicht die Leistung gehabt wie viele heute genießen können (und gleichzeitig aber 200€ im Vergleich zur GTX 980 sparen können)

Auch glaube ich dass es in diesem Fall tatsächlich ein Kommunikationsproblem gab zwischen den Designern und der PR Abteilung bezüglich der genauen Angaben und wie man es verkaufen könnte.
Das einzige was ich Nvidia hier vorwerfe ist die nicht korrekte Angabe der Leistungsdaten der 970.

Nvidia hat es einfach nur verkackt zum Release die richtigen Angaben preiszugeben. Aber das Problem mit dem VRam ist eben ziemlich speziell und die Karte arbeitet bis 3.5 GB 100%ig effektiv. Wenn man diesen Bug stark provozieren möchte
kommt man in einen Bereich wo das Spiel so oder so kaum vernünftig laufen wird.

Shadows of Mordor "benötigt" z.b. 6 GB VRam aber das ist auch nicht ganz so richtig, denn so viel ich weiß läuft Shadows of Mordor mit weniger als 4 GB genau so gut wie mit über 6 GB Vram. Angeblich ist ihre Engine
so drauf ausgelegt dass der komplette VRam aufgefüllt wird bis er voll ist. Kurz gesagt. wenn man unter 4 GB VRam hat dann ladet es bei einer 970 eben nur seine vorgesehende 3.5 GB auf und es läuft genau so gut
wie auf einer 980 mit 4 gb Vram. Ihre Engine soll eben so entwickelt worden sein.

Erst wenn man dieses Problem provoziert tauchen die Drops auf. Wenn man aber tatsächlich über Full HD inkl. krassester MSAA usw. flüßig zocken möchte braucht etwas stärkeres als eine 970.

Ich möchte Nvidia hier wirklich nicht in Schutz nehmen aber die 970 Besitzer dürfen jetzt nicht denken dass ihre Karte deswegen schlechter arbeitet als vorher. Vielen wäre sowas gar nicht mal aufgefallen weil sie solche Settings nicht mal auswählen.
Deswegen kann ich es schon verstehen dass Alternate diese inoffizielle Rückrufaktion eindämmen möchte und nicht jede 970 zurücknehmen möchte. Die Karte ist nachwievor sauschnell, sauleise und sehr stromsparend.

Über Kulanz kann man eben streiten


----------



## MADmanOne (1. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es wird gesagt weil die Karte nachwievor zu 99% problemfrei arbeitet und man den 1% stark provozieren muss damit es zu einem Problem kommt.
> Ich verstehe den Frust aber die Karte liefert trotzdem genau die Leistung die sie liefern soll - daran ändert sich nix.



Das halte ich für nicht richtig. Hier werden einfach die 99% als 100% deklariert. Nur weil etwas in der Praxis keine Auswirkungen hat heißt es nicht, daß es deswegen keine Rolle spielt. Beim nächsten Mal fällt vielleicht etwas entscheidenderes weg, wo zieht man dann die Grenze ? Ab wann ist ein Makel entscheidend ? Meines Wissen sollen Gesetze genau deswegen sicherstellen, daß der Käufer auch genau das bekommt was ihm versprochen wurde, damit da keine Grauzone entsteht. 
Und in der Verkaupfsbeschreibung stehen exakte technische Daten, keine abstakten Leistungsangaben wie "Sie kaufen hier eine sauschnelle Karte". Von daher muss nVidia meiner Meinung nach liefern was auf der Packung steht und nicht was irgend ein Benchmark gemessen hat. Oder sie dürfen es halt nicht draufschreiben. 

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, es handelt sich zwar nicht um einen echten Sachmangel, dafür aber sehr wohl um eine irreführende Beschreibung und Kundentäuschung (wenn auch höchstwahrscheinlich unabsichtlich). Die Karte wurde definitiv mit falschen Werten beworben (64  ROPS != 56 ROPs, 2048 MB != 1792 MB L2 Cache usw). Und das sollte man einem Hersteller nicht so einfach unwidersprochen durchgehen lassen, da sonst jegliche Produktbeschreibungen in der Zukunft unbrauchbar und unzuverlässig werden, weil jeder irgendwas reinschreibt, solange er es später mit nachgeschobenen Begründungen irgendwie zurechtbiegen kann. Das zerstört das Vertrauen von Kunden in Produkte und dann später auch in die Marke. Das kann eigentlich nicht im Interesse der Hersteller und Händler sein.

Meinem Verständnis nach ist der Mangel nicht groß genug um die Karte zurückzugeben, eine Kaufpreisminderung würde ich aber in jedem Fall aushandeln, da die Karte definitiv mit mehr Funktionseinheiten beworben wurde als sie wirklich hat.


----------



## doomkeeper (2. Februar 2015)

MADmanOne schrieb:


> Das halte ich für nicht richtig. Hier werden einfach die 99% als 100% deklariert.


Wir sind in einer Branche wo es nie 100% richtige Angaben geben wird weil es sie schlichtweg nicht gibt. Weder Software noch Hardware.
Ich behaupte sogar dass es in keiner Branche diese 100% geben kann. Aber ich weiß was du damit sagen möchtest.



> Nur weil etwas in der Praxis keine Auswirkungen hat heißt es nicht, daß es deswegen keine Rolle spielt.


Und das ist eben genau diese aktuelle Grauzone. Viele wollen ihre 970 zurückgeben aber aus welchem Grund?
Die Karte arbeitet nachwievor so wie sie es tun soll und das sogar auf einem 980er Niveau.

Ja über die kaum brauchbaren 500mbs hätte Nvidia besser kommunizieren sollen aber die GPU macht ihre Arbeit trotz "Mangel"



> Beim nächsten Mal fällt vielleicht etwas entscheidenderes weg, wo zieht man dann die Grenze ? Ab wann ist ein Makel entscheidend ?


Wenn es einen geben wird dann wird man darauf schon hinweisen wie aktuell das Beispiel ganz gut zeigt 

Absolut jeder Hersteller gibt nicht immer 100%ig richtige Angaben zu seinem Produkt an und das hat diverse Gründe.
Ich gebe absolut recht dass Nvidia hier von Anfang an ehrlich hätte sein sollen und kritisiere das auch aufs schärfste..



> Meines Wissen sollen Gesetze genau deswegen sicherstellen, daß der Käufer auch genau das bekommt was ihm versprochen wurde, damit da keine Grauzone entsteht.


Grauzonen wird es immer geben und ich wäre mit Gesetzen hier ein wenig vorsichtig. Irgendwann kommen fragwürdige Gesetze mit ins Spiel und das wird unserem Hobby mehr schaden als helfen.
Probleme gab es schon immer und sie werden auch mit der neueren Technik immer vorhanden sein. 



> Und in der Verkaupfsbeschreibung stehen exakte technische Daten, keine abstakten Leistungsangaben wie "Sie kaufen hier eine sauschnelle Karte". Von daher muss nVidia meiner Meinung nach liefern was auf der Packung steht und nicht was irgend ein Benchmark gemessen hat. Oder sie dürfen es halt nicht draufschreiben.


Und hier liegt nämlich der Hund begraben. Was ist denn letztendlich ausschlaggebend? Die richtigen Angaben oder was die Hardware tatsächlich leisten kann?
Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel.

Nvidias neueste GPU GTX 1070 würde als 6 GB Karte auf den Markt kommen und tatsächlich kommt aber raus dass sie fälschlicherweise 8 GB verbaut haben und keiner hat es gemerkt.
Jetzt haben schon viele Leute die GTX 1070 gekauft und freuen sich wie die Schnitzel dass Nvidia hier einen Fehler gemacht hat und fälschlicherweise einige GPUs mit 8GB statt 6GB produziert wurden.

Würden die Leute dann genau so aus Prinzip ihre bessere GPU zurückgeben wollen weil sie nicht der genauen Beschreibung entspricht?
Nein ganz bestimmt nicht... man wäre ja blöd. Schließlich ist das Nvidias Schuld und in dem Fall nimmt man seine Prinzipien nicht so ernst. Nicht wahr?

Was ich damit sagen möchte ist. Die Karte verrichtet ihre Arbeit dennoch wie ein Weltmeister... Auch wenn einige Angaben nicht 100%ig stimmen.
Egal wie unkorrekt die Angaben sind denn das entscheidende ist doch wie gut die praktische Leistung ist oder nicht?



> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, es handelt sich zwar nicht um einen Sachmangel, dafür aber sehr wohl um eine irreführende Beschreibung und Kundentäuschung (wenn auch höchstwahrscheinlich unabsichtlich). Und das sollte man einem Hersteller nicht so einfach durchgehen lassen, da sonst jegliche Produktbeschreibungen in der Zukunft unbrauchbar und unzuverlässig werden, weil jeder irgendwas reinschreibt, solange er es später mit nachgeschobenen Begründungen irgendwie zurechtbiegen kann. Das zerstört das vertrauen von Kunden in Produkte und dann später auch in die Marke. Das kann eigentlich nicht im Interesse der Hersteller und Händler sein.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Nvidias Image hat durch diesen Weckruf sicherlich enorm darunter gelitten und alle zukünftigen Karten werden besser unter die Lupe genommen als sonst.
Nvidia muss zukünftig besser aufpassen wie sie ihre Karten "beschneiden" und nach außen hin richtig kommunizieren.
Ich bin mir sicher dass sich die 970er genau so gut verkauft hätten wenn sie ehrlich wären.

Was zählt ist nunmal die praktische Leistung und die 970 überzeugt dennoch auf ganzer Linie. Nur hat die Karte jetzt solch einen Imageschaden bekommen dass sich viele
einbilden sie aus Prinzip zurückschicken zu müssen.
Der Frust ist vollkommen verständlich und ich würde in erster Linie genau so reagieren.. Aber nüchtern betrachtet bekommt man fürs Geld eben trotzdem nix besseres als die 970 - egal wie unkorrekt die Angaben am Ende sind.
Die Karte läuft nur so mit GTX 980 ähnlichen fps dahin und das ab 300€.


----------



## azraelb (2. Februar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum das immer gesagt wird. Das ändert doch nichts daran, dass die Grafikkarte nicht das bietet womit sie beworben wurde. Ich weiß, dass ich mich jetzt erneut wiederhole aber die 4 GB Vram waren für mich einer der Hauptgründe für den Kauf dieser Grafikkarte. Wenn ein Onlineshop meinen Artikel mit dieser Begründung nicht zurücknimmt dann ist er für mich gestorben da ich betrogen wurde. Und wer will denn irgendwo noch einkaufen wo er schon einmal betrogen wurde?



Genau das! Esist völlig belanglos, ob die Karte "funktioniert"und man damit alle derzeitigen Games zocken kann oder ob es derzeit eine Konkurrenz/Alternative zu der Karte gibt oder nicht.
Wichtig ist dass die Karte anders beworben wurde und die technische Spezifikation nicht zutrifft.
Wenn ich eine Karte für fast 400€ kaufe, dann nur wenn sie auch noch für die nähere Zukunft genügend "Power" hat. Derzeit können bereits 4GB ausgelastet werden.
Ich hatte vor mir eine 970 zu kaufen, aber nicht bei den tatsächlichen Werten, da warte ich echt lieber noch ne ganze Zeit, bis etwas besseres auf dem Markt ist oder begnüpge mich mit einer günstigeren Karte und upgrade dafür schneller wieder...

Zum Glück habe ich bisher noch nicht gekauft, ich würde mich auch ganz schön betrogen vorkommen...


----------



## MADmanOne (2. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wir sind in einer Branche wo es nie 100% richtige Angaben geben wird weil es sie schlichtweg nicht gibt. Weder Software noch Hardware.
> Ich behaupte sogar dass es in keiner Branche diese 100% geben kann. Aber ich weiß was du damit sagen möchtest.


Naja, meines Wissens ist das nichts was sich eine Branche "raussuchen" kann sondern es gibt Gesetze die festlegen, was in einer Beschreibung drinstehen muss und was optional ist. Hier wäre jetzt halt die Frage, ob nVidia gegen Gesetze verstoßen hat oder ob sie sich in einer legalen Grauzone bewegen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Grauzonen wird es immer geben und ich wäre mit Gesetzen hier ein wenig vorsichtig. Irgendwann kommen fragwürdige Gesetze mit ins Spiel und das wird unserem Hobby mehr schaden als helfen.
> Probleme gab es schon immer und sie werden auch mit der neueren Technik immer vorhanden sein.


Mir ging es hier auch nicht um neue Gesetze sondern um bereits bestehende. Die kann man nicht unter den Tisch fallen lasen nur weil sie einem gerade nicht passen. Aber ich bin kein Jurist und weiss daher nicht ob das hier wirklich der Fall ist. Diesen Kommentar eines Juristen fand ich aber ganz interessant: VRAM bei GTX 970: Sachmangel, Vertragsrücktritt, Kaufpreisminderung - Kommentar von Clemens Gäfgen



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Und hier liegt nämlich der Hund begraben. Was ist denn letztendlich ausschlaggebend? Die richtigen Angaben oder was die Hardware tatsächlich leisten kann?
> 
> Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel.
> 
> ...


Für Gesetze sind in der Regel die Angaben ausschlaggebend, nicht eine mehr oder weniger abstakt definierte Leistungfähigkeit. Und die Gesetze sind in vielen Fällen auch Verbraucherfreundlich definiert, der Kunden darf nicht benachteiligt werden, einen Vorteil darf er aber schon haben (Sonderkündigungsrechte z.B.).

Letztendlich will ich Deinen pragmatischen Umgang mit diesem Problem auch gar nicht kritisieren. Ich wäge selbst oft ab, ob es sich wirklich lohnt aus Prinzip auf seinem Recht zu bestehen oder einen in der Praxis nicht relevanten Nachteil einfach zu akzeptieren. Und sehr oft lande ich bei letzterem. Nur muss man immer schauen, ab wann man den Herstellern Tür und Tor für Schummeleien öffnet wenn man nicht ab und zu mal Widerstand leistet. 
Ich besitze keine 970er, aber wenn ich eine besäße dann hätte ich sie zwar nicht zurückgeschickt, zumindest aber eine Kaufpreisminderung rausgehandelt. Dieses Recht hat man eigentlich immer wenn etwas nicht stimmt (selbst bei "Kleinigkeiten"), für einen Vertragsrücktritt muss der Mangel hingegen oft größer sein und der Händler musste eine Nachbesserungsmöglichkeit haben. Auch Alternate hat mir vor einiger Zeit mal einen Rabatt auf eine GTX680 gewährt, weil die Taktfrequenz des VRAM in der Beschreibung nicht mit der tatsächlichen übereinstimmte. Ist alles eine Frage der Argumentation und setzt vorraus, seine Möglichkeiten realitisch einzuschätzen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. Februar 2015)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mich als GTX970 Besitzer alles andere als betrogen fühle. Was sich Nvidia da geleistet hat, ist sicher nicht begrüßenswert, aber die Karte bleibt weiterhin in meinem PC. Da ich noch einen Monitor mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050 fahre und fast gänzlich auf Kantenglättung verzichte, hämmert die Karte für rund 300 Euro (sollte eigentlich eine GTX770 werden) ordentlich Frames raus, was mir am wichtigsten war/ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2015)

> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> 
> wir bedanken uns für eure Geduld.
> 
> ...



Da jetzt auch MF beschlossen hat, kundenfreundlich zu handeln, denke ich, dass es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis auch ALTERNATE nachzieht (den Imageverlust können und werden sie sich nicht leisten wollen!). Mein Tipp: ALTERNATE kontaktieren, Sachverhalt schildern und explizit auf Mindfactory verweisen. 

Ich habe ja Verständnis für die Händler, aber für uns Endkunden ist der Händler nun einmal der Vertragspartner und nicht NVidia bzw. die Boardpartner. Daneben darf man wohl davon ausgehen, dass gerade die großen Händler durchaus in der Lage sind, sich ihr Geld von NVidia zurückzuholen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Februar 2015)

Hier ein interessantes Statement von Gamestar, die an der 970er-Kaufempfehlung festhalten und auch erklären warum.

http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/praxis/grafikkarten/1955233/die_besten_grafikkarten_des_monats.html


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hier ein interessantes Statement von Gamestar, die an der 970er-Kaufempfehlung festhalten und auch erklären warum.
> 
> Hardware: Die besten Grafikkarten für Spieler - Zehn Tipps für jeden Geldbeutel - GameStar.de



Ja, aber darum geht es doch nicht. Klar, dass *eigentlich* nur Enthusiasten betroffen sind, die die Karte bspw. im SLI-Verbund für 4K einsetzen. Das ändert aber mMn nichts an der Rechtslage. Die Leute haben sich diese Karte gekauft, *weil* sie geglaubt haben, die versprochene Leistung* zu bekommen. Ob sie sie dann erstmal tatsächlich abrufen, ist doch eigentlich irrelevant.

Klar ist die GTX 970 nach wie vor unbestritten eine der besten Karten aktuell, aber das Problem ist nun mal da.

Ich persönlich bemühe mich auch um eine Kompensation, denn ich rechne damit, dass ich die Karte, wenn ich sie in ca. einem Jahr wieder abstoßen werde, für deutlich weniger losschlagen kann, als das vor dieser "Affäre" der Fall gewesen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]


Ganz ehrlich? Die Erklärung von MindFactory ist eine Frechheit. Schön das MF festlegt, dass das kein Mangel ist. Da mögen sie sogar Recht haben. Nur wurde die Grafikkarte mit falschen Spezifikationen angeboten und verkauft. Das MF die Daten nur von nVidia übernimmt, geschenkt ... dann soll MF an nVidia herantreten.


----------



## Spassbremse (2. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Die Erklärung von MindFactory ist eine Frechheit. Schön das MF festlegt, dass das kein Mangel ist. Da mögen sie sogar Recht haben. Nur wurde die Grafikkarte mit falschen Spezifikationen angeboten und verkauft. Das MF die Daten nur von nVidia übernimmt, geschenkt ... dann soll MF an nVidia herantreten.



Kann man gewiss so sehen. Ich hatte am WE auch ein Gespräch mit "meinem Anwalt" (Vereinskollege) und der meinte auch, nachdem ich ihm den Sachverhalt geschildert hatte, dass der Endkunde rechtlich in einer sehr guten Position ist. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Händler früher oder später auch zu dieser Einsicht gelangen. Was MF hier macht, ist Schadensbegrenzung und PR in ihrem Sinne. 

Für den Kunden kann es aber letztlich egal sein, er bekommt sein Geld ja wieder, wenn er das möchte. 

Habe ich übrigens auch schon öfter so gehandhabt, in vergleichbaren Situationen: Streit mit Firma, Drohung mit rechtlichen Schritten, ggf. anwaltliches Schreiben -> Fa. knickt ein und zahlt fast immer mit dem Hinweis "...erfolgt aus reiner Kulanz ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht." 

Da denke ich mir zwar auch, schönes Blafasel, aber ich habe ja bekommen, was ich wollte.


----------



## MADmanOne (2. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Habe ich übrigens auch schon öfter so gehandhabt, in vergleichbaren Situationen: Streit mit Firma, Drohung mit rechtlichen Schritten, ggf. anwaltliches Schreiben -> Fa. knickt ein und zahlt fast immer mit dem Hinweis "...erfolgt aus reiner Kulanz ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht."
> 
> Da denke ich mir zwar auch, schönes Blafasel, aber ich habe ja bekommen, was ich wollte.



Yep, das kenne ich auch. Ist dann ne Win-Win Situation für beide Seiten. Der Händler sichert sich gegen weitere Ansprüche ab und hat zusätzlich den Vorteil, daß er als kundenfreundlich wahrgenommen wird, da er ja "kulant" handelt auch wenn er eigentlich ja nur gesetzliche Ansprüche umsetzt. Diese kann man nämlich nicht als Werbung benutzen. Der Kunde wiederum bekommt sein Geld und um mehr geht es den meisten schließlich auch nicht. Da ja auch oft keine Betrugsabsicht vorliegt habe ich auch keine Einwände, wenn der Händler sich auf Kulanz beruft. Solange ich "gewinne" stört es mich nicht wenn auch der andere was gewinnt


----------



## knarfe1000 (3. Februar 2015)

Wo bleibt das Statement von NVidia?


----------



## Spassbremse (3. Februar 2015)

Zumindest in den USA scheint sich ein wenig zu tun:

Bursor & Fisher, eine Kanzlei, die offensichtlich auf Sammelklagen spezialisiert ist, prüft gerade die Möglichkeit einer Klage gegen NVidia und sammelt zu diesem Zweck Informationen:

http://bursor.com/investigations/nvidia/


----------



## Rabowke (3. Februar 2015)

Gut ... 'merica.

Gerade was (Zivil)Prozesse betrifft, ist mir dieses Land, was ich sonst wirklich mag, sehr sehr suspekt.


----------



## baiR (3. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Zumindest in den USA scheint sich ein wenig zu tun:
> 
> Bursor & Fisher, eine Kanzlei, die offensichtlich auf Sammelklagen spezialisiert ist, prüft gerade die Möglichkeit einer Klage gegen NVidia und sammelt zu diesem Zweck Informationen:
> 
> http://bursor.com/investigations/nvidia/



 Da freue ich mich für Nvidia. Hoffentlich bekommen sie noch einen richtigen saftigen Arschtritt mit länger anhaltenden Folgen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Die Erklärung von MindFactory ist eine Frechheit. Schön das MF festlegt, dass das kein Mangel ist. Da mögen sie sogar Recht haben. Nur wurde die Grafikkarte mit falschen Spezifikationen angeboten und verkauft.


Hmm, IST das denn wirklich so? Das ist ja schließlich  ein einzigartiger Fall, denn noch nie (AFAIK) war bei einer Karte einen Teil vom RAM langsamer als der Rest bzw. als "Feature" ein Leistungsabfall ab Nutzung einer bestimmten RAM-Menge... Und dass die Karte 4GB GDDR5-RAM hat, ist ja nicht verkehrt - es ist "nur" so, dass die letzten 512MB aus technischen Gründen langsamer angesprochen werden im Zusammenhang mit dem L2-Cache - und über den steht vlt. bei den Produktdetails eh nix drin, so dass man MF (wenn dem so ist)auch keinerlei falschen Angaben vorwerfen kann.

Und am Ende stellt sich dann auch die Frage: wenn dann dabeisteht "technische Angeben ohne Gewähr", ist der Shop dann erst Mal fein raus, solange er nicht gleichzeitig der Hersteller ist? ^^  Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht schon immer so war, aber bei mindfactory steht bei den Produktdaten-Details drüber "Für die Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der hier aufgeführten Daten wird keine Haftung übernommen." - und zwar nicht nur bei den GTX 970. Sicher ist auch schon vorher immer wieder mal was passiert wie z.B. dass eine Karte doch 27.8cm und nicht nur 27.6cm lang ist usw. , so dass sich da Käufer beschwert haben. Natürlich werden die dann normalerweise aus Kulanz das Produkt zurücknehmen, aber wenn es wie hier, wo sicher ganze Horden von Gamern speicheltriefend sich Massen an GTX 970er-Karten gekauft haben, nachdem die in Tests für "gut" befunden wurde, Massenforderungen gibt, dann kann man gut verstehen, dass ein Shop das vermeiden will.

So oder so ist natürlich Nvidia klar der "Bösewicht" oder auch "nur" der Mega-Dilettant, je nach dem, wie viel Absicht man da vorwirft. Aber dass ein solches Minus-Feature, was bisher einmalig ist (ich kenn wie gesagt keine Karte, bei der es mal unterschiedlich schnellen RAM gab), nur durch einen Kommunikationsfehler nicht öffentlich wurde, das mag man nur schwer glauben...  Bauen die Entwickler ne Karte, geben die dann ans Marketing ab und verabschieden sich in den Jahresurlaub, oder wie? ^^

Was mich aber auch wundert: wieso ist das nicht in den Tests im Oktober/November rausgekommen? Die (Online)Mags testen doch auch meist - grad bei Oberklasse/HighEnd - in extremen Auflösungen und inkl. Frameverlauf-Kurven... wie konnte das nicht auffallen? ^^


----------



## baiR (3. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch wundert: wieso ist das nicht in den Tests im Oktober/November rausgekommen? Die (Online)Mags testen doch auch meist - grad bei Oberklasse/HighEnd - in extremen Auflösungen und inkl. Frameverlauf-Kurven... wie konnte das nicht auffallen? ^^



Das frage ich mich allerdings auch.


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. Februar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich für Nvidia. Hoffentlich bekommen sie noch einen richtigen saftigen Arschtritt mit länger anhaltenden Folgen.



Jep, und das sage ich als langjähriger NVidia Fan.


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch wundert: wieso ist das nicht in den Tests im Oktober/November rausgekommen? Die (Online)Mags testen doch auch meist - grad bei Oberklasse/HighEnd - in extremen Auflösungen und inkl. Frameverlauf-Kurven... wie konnte das nicht auffallen? ^^



Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei plausible Gründe:

1. Schlechte Testkonstellationen / Unfähigkeit der Tester

2. Bestechlichkeit

Ich weiß nicht, was mir lieber ist...


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Februar 2015)

Na, ich denke, Punkt 2 lässt sich ausschließen.

Tatsächlich wird es so sein, dass die üblichen Testsetups nicht dafür geeignet sind, dieses Problem zu erkennen. Klar wäre es für die Zukunft schön, wenn Hardwaretester speziell darauf achten würde, um solche "Tricks" schon im Vorfeld aufzudecken.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hmm, IST das denn wirklich so? Das ist ja schließlich  ein einzigartiger Fall, denn noch nie (AFAIK) war bei einer Karte einen Teil vom RAM langsamer als der Rest bzw. als "Feature" ein Leistungsabfall ab Nutzung einer bestimmten RAM-Menge... Und dass die Karte 4GB GDDR5-RAM hat, ist ja nicht verkehrt - es ist "nur" so, dass die letzten 512MB aus technischen Gründen langsamer angesprochen werden im Zusammenhang mit dem L2-Cache - und über den steht vlt. bei den Produktdetails eh nix drin, so dass man MF (wenn dem so ist)auch keinerlei falschen Angaben vorwerfen kann.


Hast du dir den hier verlinkten Artikel von einem RA von PCGH durchgelesen? Hier wird in meinen Augen relativ schlüssig erklärt, warum der Händler eben doch in der Verpflichtung ist und, der für mich sogar überraschende Hinweis weil unmöglich umzusetzen: MF ist ein *Fach*händler und von dem kann man erwarten, dass er seine Produkte sehr gut kennt, die er verkauft.

Natürlich ist es uns beiden klar, dass ein Händler, selbst wenn er ein l33t Hacker ist, nicht überprüfen kann, ob die Angaben zu ROPs etc. stimmen.

Nur ist scheinbar so die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland.

Schlussendlich ist ein PKW Verkäufer auch in der Pflicht, wenn der von dir gekaufte Wagen weniger PS hat oder, vllt. das bessere Beispiel, eine gewisse Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht erreicht, weil das Fahrzeug vorher technisch limitiert. Technisch, wohlgemerkt. 



> Und am Ende stellt sich dann auch die Frage: wenn dann dabeisteht "technische Angeben ohne Gewähr", ist der Shop dann erst Mal fein raus, solange er nicht gleichzeitig der Hersteller ist? ^^  Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht schon immer so war, aber bei mindfactory steht bei den Produktdaten-Details drüber "Für die Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der hier aufgeführten Daten wird keine Haftung übernommen." - und zwar nicht nur bei den GTX 970. Sicher ist auch schon vorher immer wieder mal was passiert wie z.B. dass eine Karte doch 27.8cm und nicht nur 27.6cm lang ist usw. , so dass sich da Käufer beschwert haben. Natürlich werden die dann normalerweise aus Kulanz das Produkt zurücknehmen, aber wenn es wie hier, wo sicher ganze Horden von Gamern speicheltriefend sich Massen an GTX 970er-Karten gekauft haben, nachdem die in Tests für "gut" befunden wurde, Massenforderungen gibt, dann kann man gut verstehen, dass ein Shop das vermeiden will.


Also wenn so ein kleiner Satz ausreicht, um die Mangelhaftung zu umgehen, dann gute Nacht Deutschland! 

Überleg dir mal, was es für Auswirkungen auf *alle* Bereiche im Leben hätte, wenn man sich mit diesen vier Worten 'retten' könnte. 



> [...]
> Was mich aber auch wundert: wieso ist das nicht in den Tests im Oktober/November rausgekommen? Die (Online)Mags testen doch auch meist - grad bei Oberklasse/HighEnd - in extremen Auflösungen und inkl. Frameverlauf-Kurven... wie konnte das nicht auffallen? ^^


Genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt. Der normale Spieler mit seinem 1080p TFT wird wohl eher selten wirklich mehr als 3GB VRAM nutzen, Benchmarks hingegen, die genau darauf ausgelegt sind und Tests für 4K, die nun auch regelmäßig gemacht werden, hätten die Schwäche *eigentlich* zeigen müssen.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob richtig und umfangreich getestet wurde? Ob nVidia bereits von Magazinen und Tech-Geeks angesprochen wurde oder oder oder ...


----------



## Rabowke (4. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Na, ich denke, Punkt 2 lässt sich ausschließen.
> 
> Tatsächlich wird es so sein, dass die üblichen Testsetups nicht dafür geeignet sind, dieses Problem zu erkennen. Klar wäre es für die Zukunft schön, wenn Hardwaretester speziell darauf achten würde, um solche "Tricks" schon im Vorfeld aufzudecken.


Also bei jedem aktuellen Grafiktest gibt es min. eine Erwähnung von 4K und ob die Rechenkraft + Speicherbestückung ausreicht.

Unter uns, selbst der c't scheint dieses Problem nicht wirklich aufgefallen zu sein ... denn in der vorletzten (?) Ausgabe gab es u.a. einen Test der GTX 970.


----------



## knarfe1000 (4. Februar 2015)

Kapiere ich nicht - naja, in Zukunft wird sicher ein deutlicheres Augenmerk darauf gelegt


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also wenn so ein kleiner Satz ausreicht, um die Mangelhaftung zu umgehen, dann gute Nacht Deutschland!
> 
> Überleg dir mal, was es für Auswirkungen auf *alle* Bereiche im Leben hätte, wenn man sich mit diesen vier Worten 'retten' könnte.


 Es geht doch nur um Fälle, in denen es auch dem Händler nicht zuzumuten ist, die Angaben zu prüfen und wo es nicht offensichtlich ist. Natürlich kann ein Shop nicht z.B. ne CPU verkaufen mit der Angabe 4x4GHz, und in Wahrheit hat die CPU nur 2x2GHz, und dann einfach sagen "unsere Angaben waren komplett ohne Gewähr, das stand doch da... ".  Wenn der Shop bei nem Handy schreibt "Farbe: weiß", obwohl es sich um ein schwarzes Handy ist und das auch so beim Großhändler/Hersteller steht, dann ist die Sache klar. Aber was ist mit Angaben, bei denen man sich eigentlich auf den Hersteller verlassen muss? z.B. kann die Grafikkartenlänge u.U. auch Chargenabhängig mal um 1-2mm schwanken, oder beim Handy: da steht vielleicht z.B. "bis zu 500 Telefonbucheinträge", und dann stellt man fest, dass dort 4 nicht löschbare Servicenummern dabeistehen, so dass es effektiv nur 496 Einträge sind, die man nutzen kann: kann man da wirklich dem Händler ans Bein pinkeln? Manche Angaben verändern sich ja auch bei gleichbleibender Hersteller-Bestellnummer, z.B. ein anderes BIOS bei ner Graka kann der Händler gar nicht bemerken, oder vlt nutzt der Hersteller plötzlich andere Lüfter, so dass die Karte lauter ist als zuvor.

Wenn dann wiederum klar ist, dass der Händler beim Hersteller wiederum erfolgreich reklamieren kann, dann muss der Shop natürlich handeln. 

UND wie gesagt: hat den MF überhaupt eine Angabe gemacht, die nicht stimmt? Wenn man nen LCD-TV bestellt, der Smart-TV "ist", aber bei dem keine Amazon-Video-App dabei ist, dann kann niemand den LCD reklamieren, WEIL die Amazon-App fehlt.  Da muss der Kunde vorher selber schauen, welche LCDs die App haben. 


Wegen der Tests: es kann natürlich sein, dass die Einbrüche feststellten, es aber nicht in Zusammenhang mit dem RAM gebracht haben. Denn wer kommt schon auf die Idee, dass bei einer modernen Grafikkarte ein Teil des RAMs langsamer angesprochen wird? So was gab es noch nie.


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2015)

Bei der GTX660Ti mit ihren 2GB ist das auch so gewesen. 1.5GB des VRAM sind über einen 192-bit breiten Bus angesprochen worden, 
die restlichen 512MB mit 64-bit. Nur hat Nvidia damals kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Bei der GTX660Ti mit ihren 2GB ist das auch so gewesen. 1.5GB des VRAM sind über einen 192-bit breiten Bus angesprochen worden,
> die restlichen 512MB mit 64-bit. Nur hat Nvidia damals kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht.



Ich hab davon noch nie gehört. War das denn damals auch wirklich spürbar?


----------



## svd (4. Februar 2015)

Puh, ich weiß nicht... ich betreibe die Karte noch immer bei 1680x1050.

Kann sein, dass die bei extremen Settings geschwächelt hat. Da wird man aber wohl auch gedacht haben: "Mei, sie *muss* ja irgendwie langsamer als die 670 sein.
Irgendwo her muss ja der Preisunterschied kommen..."


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2015)

Naja, immerhin liefen die restlichen 0,5GB der 660Ti noch mit 64bit, was nicht annähernd so langsam ist, wie es jetzt bei der GTX970 der Fall ist. Dafür können 3,5GB schneller genutzt werden als beim älteren Modell.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön, das wird ja immer besser:

Das Speicherinterface der GeForce GTX 970 erreicht nirgendwann mehr als 224 Bit DDR | 3DCenter.org

Jetzt reicht's mir wirklich, jetzt werde ich ungemütlich. Das ein Sachmangel vorliegt, dürfte nun nicht mehr von der Hand zu weisen sein  - da können NVidia und manche Händler noch so sehr versuchen, sich rauszuwinden. Fakt ist, dass die Karte mit 4GB UND 256bit Speicherinterface beworben wurde und wird. Bei den 4GB mag die krude Argumentation, es seien ja insgesamt 4GB an Speicher verbaut noch irgendwie aufgehen, doch dass 256bit eigentlich 224 + 32 sein sollte, diese Art von besonderer "Arithmetik" wird kein Gericht der Welt akzeptieren.

Bis zuletzt wäre ich ja bereit gewesen, gegen eine entsprechende Preisminderung (12,5%, entsprechend der tatsächlichen Abweichung von den beworbenen Spezifikationen), diese Trickserei zu akzeptieren - jetzt kommt für mich nur noch Rücktritt vom Kauf infrage.
Allerdings werde ich jetzt gezielt warten, bis die neuen Radeons erscheinen (und hoffentlich halten, was sie versprechen) und DANN wandeln, um den für mich maximalen Profit herauszuschlagen.

"Mein" Anwalt meint jedenfalls, dass die Chancen vor Gericht ausgesprochen gut wären.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Februar 2015)

Wobei du sicherlich nicht zu lange warten solltest bzw. jetzt schon dein Vorbehalt gg. den Kauf erklären solltest.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2015)

Da hat Nvidia aber einen ordentlichen Bock geschossen. Das kann nicht sein, daß eine Grafikkarte die beworbenen technischen Daten nicht erreicht. Die Geschichte mit den 500 MB waren schon mehr als grenzwertig. Aber nun das Speicherinterface, was nicht die versprochene Bandbreite erreicht ? Was soll das ? Das grenzt nicht nur an Betrug. Das ist einer.

Vermutlich wollte Nvidia die Karte mit aller Macht releasen und keine Verschiebung vornehmen. Da hatten sie gehofft, daß diese Mankos nicht auffallen. 

Was mich aber wundert ist, daß diese technischen Mankos bzw. das Nicht Erreichen der technischen Spezifikationen erst jetzt publik werden ? Fällt das nicht bei den Tests der Hardware auf (bei Prewiew oder Releasetests ? Mittlerweile hat doch schon eine ganze Reihe von Kunden die Karten gekauft ?


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei du sicherlich nicht zu lange warten solltest bzw. jetzt schon dein Vorbehalt gg. den Kauf erklären solltest.



Wieso? Die Verjährungsfrist beträgt mindestens zwei Jahre, drei, falls eine dem Händler bekannte arglistige Täuschung vorliegt (das sollte wohl auszuschließen sein). Einen "Vorbehalt" habe ich, wenn Du so willst, ja schon erklärt.


----------



## baiR (5. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Allerdings werde ich jetzt gezielt warten, bis die neuen Radeons erscheinen (und hoffentlich halten, was sie versprechen) und DANN wandeln, um den für mich maximalen Profit herauszuschlagen.



Werde ich auch so machen. Ich warte jetzt auch schön auf die neue AMD-Generation und ab dem Punkt kann mich Nvidia am Arsch lecken. Ich hatte bisher immer nur Nvidia-Grafikkarten. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht unbedingt als ehemaligen Nvidiafan bezeichnen aber meine Tendenz ging immer mehr in Richtung Nvidia und das obwohl die Grafikkarten bisher immer die teureren waren. Eine AMD-Grafikkarte hatte ich somit noch nie.

Ich hoffe, die bieten direkt preiswerte Radeons mit 6 GB Vram an.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2015)

> Dear Sir / Madam,
> 
> We find it annoying that your purchase does not meet your needs. Obviously we want it as soon as possible for you to solve. Therefore, we kindly ask you to follow the following return instructions so that the handling is as soon as possible.
> 
> ...



Quelle: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/316/

Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, würde ich sagen. Ich empfehle allen deutschen Kunden, auch hierzulande ALTERNATE so lange zu nerven, bis sie endlich einknicken.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Februar 2015)

We find it annoying? WTF?!



Ungeschickte Wortwahl. Schlussendlich könnte man es auch mit nervig übersetzen ... jaja, und ärgerlich etc.pp.


----------



## MADmanOne (5. Februar 2015)

annoying???  Interessantes Wort für eine offizielle Mail


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Februar 2015)

Völlig egal.

Von mir aus können sie schreiben: "_Wir hassen Sie, Sie nerviger Kunde! Wir werden Ihre Forderungen erfüllen, ermahnen Sie aber mit Nachdruck, nie wieder bei uns zu bestellen!"

_


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Februar 2015)

Update:

Aktuell (06.02.2015, 14:25 Uhr) sind bei ALTERNATE sämtliche GTX 970 aus dem Onlineangebot verschwunden.

Update #2:

Mittlerweile sind die GTX 970 wieder im Angebot allerdings mit (teilweise) geänderten - jetzt richtigen - Angaben.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Februar 2015)

Und ich dachte, ich reiße nur Witze:



> _Sehr geehrter Herr XXX ,_
> 
> _vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail._
> _Es war keine leichte und sicher auch keine schöne Entscheidung - aber auf Grund der gesamten vergangenen Bestellabwicklungen haben wir uns dazu entschlossen, die Geschäftsbeziehung mit Ihnen zu beenden. _
> ...



Nein, das bin nicht ich und ich weiß natürlich auch nicht, wie "heftig" da die Kommunikation zwischen beiden verlaufen ist - trotzdem lustig, dass eine Firma so dermaßen eingeschnappt reagiert.


----------



## MADmanOne (7. Februar 2015)

hehe, in der Tat amüsant 

Aber um beurteilen zu können ob MF wirklich eingeschnappt reagiert müssen man wirklich den Background kennen. Es gibt schließlich auch Kunden, die bringen einfach mehr Ärger und Kosten durch Retouren als Gewinn und eine Kundenbeziehung muss sich für den Händler schließlich auch lohnen. Vielleicht war das auch nur der berühmte Tropfen der das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht hat. Wäre ich ein Händler würde ich auch Kunden aussortieren, die mir mehr Kosten als Gewinn verursachen. Und der Satz "auf Grund der gesamten vergangenen Bestellabwicklungen" deutet eigentlich schon darauf hin, das es wohl nicht die erste Reklamation war .


----------



## thisisnotagame (11. Februar 2015)

gibt es denn schon Neuigkeiten bezüglich der Karten und Umtausch ?


----------



## Rabowke (11. Februar 2015)

Trotzdem ist es lächerlich ... so geht man nicht mit Kunden um bzw. würde ich das gesamte Beschwerdemanagement von MF mal zur Schulung schicken.

Wobei, eine Schulung wird hier wohl nicht reichen ...


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2015)

Neues Update:

ALTERNATE nimmt wohl jetzt doch die Karten "aus Kulanz" (LOL) zurück, allerdings (angeblich) nur bis zum 18.02. 

Wer vom Kauf zurücktreten möchte, sollte sich also zügig mit ALTERNATE in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Februar 2015)

Kulanz am Ars...


----------



## Angry-Angel (17. Februar 2015)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mich als GTX970 Besitzer alles andere als betrogen fühle. Was sich Nvidia da geleistet hat, ist sicher nicht begrüßenswert, aber die Karte bleibt weiterhin in meinem PC. Da ich noch einen Monitor mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1680x1050 fahre und fast gänzlich auf Kantenglättung verzichte, hämmert die Karte für rund 300 Euro (sollte eigentlich eine GTX770 werden) ordentlich Frames raus, was mir am wichtigsten war/ist.



Ich bin derselben Meinung.
Natürlich ist es nicht ok von Nvidia, ganz und gar nicht.
Aber hey, wann bitte kommt Otto-Normal-Gamer in die Verlegenheit, diese "Mängel" gravierend zu bemerken?!
Meine  970 GTX Phantom bleibt auch in meinem Rechner, da die Karte arbeitet und tut, was sie soll.
Ich wäre ja schön blöd, wenn ich wegen einem "Mangel" der mir niemals aufgefallen wäre, nen Aufstand probe....mit all den Folgen wie der Rückabwicklung, neue GraKa besorgen, (mit Pech ist genau diese dann obendrein kaputt), etc.


----------

